# Successful Srn applicant process nsw190 oct 2014



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Let's start forum to help each other who got acknowledgedment from nsw for nsw 190 visa OCT intake.


----------



## abs1885 (Sep 6, 2014)

Hello Patel.


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi just wanted to stay in touch with oct process of other srn applicant. Don't know it will work out with peace or not.


----------



## abs1885 (Sep 6, 2014)

Dear Members,

In light of recent rumours about OCT intake I would like to add statement from authentic source.NSW Migration Team itself.According to them they encourage applicants to get information and updates from their official site.They cant stop the rumours.But they have officially said that all applicants who have recevied SRN will be assessed and standard processing time is 12 weeks.I request all members to not put ears on rumours,sit in peace and dont bug them before 12 week time.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

Hpatel said:


> Let's start forum to help each other who got acknowledgedment from nsw for nsw 190 visa OCT intake.


Dear Hpatel,

Thanks for starting a new thread. Be in touch.

Thanks & Best Regards,

*PS:* Thanks abs to sharing this link


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

~ abs 
Thank you for giving useful information and sharing link to help srn applicants


----------



## abs1885 (Sep 6, 2014)

Hpatel and ElectraEagle It would be beneficial if you go through old closed thread and send the link to all members who you think are the prospective applicants.

It was really sad to see that people are spreading rumours just to discourage people for the sake of their inner satisfaction.Im glad the thread has been closed as it was really getting messy.

Gov organisations do take feed back and do encourage everyone to give feedback.But the level of feedback people are giving is not mature enough.

I will not be surprised if in next intake they remove few more occupations or raise their nomination bars bit higher as like other states.This can be an impact of negative feedback.

According to unofficial survey making ielts result higher and mandatory experience will slash the applicants by half.

They have mentioned on their offcial website that they can change the criteria according to analysis of July/OCT intake.

NSW likes migrants as they help fill in skill shortages and help in making economy stronger.Their nomination prog is most flexible and attractive among all states.Even they increased their nomination places by 72 %.


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Abs you are right regarding future intakes. and I have already sent invitations. But I don't have any idea how to create a process spreadsheet for this group


----------



## karthik8823 (May 28, 2014)

Hpatel said:


> Abs you are right regarding future intakes. and I have already sent invitations. But I don't have any idea how to create a process spreadsheet for this group


Good idea to create this group. I am in.


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Hpatel said:


> Let's start forum to help each other who got acknowledgedment from nsw for nsw 190 visa OCT intake.


Thanks inviting me. Hope we n discuss in detail abt further process


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi...count me in to contribute my updates on this thread...


----------



## aaronlu (Sep 28, 2014)

got a bit information from one of the biggest chinese forum.
there were people receiving the acknowledgement from NSW yesterday!!!
so they are still allocating ss. i guess the payment will start after this.


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

I am planning to ring NSW tomorrow and ask them about the status of assessment and aswell about the expected date of email asking for payment from them.

What do you say abs, shall I do that tomorrow mrng.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

cgsaipradeep said:


> I am planning to ring NSW tomorrow and ask them about the status of assessment and aswell about the expected date of email asking for payment from them.
> 
> What do you say abs, shall I do that tomorrow mrng.


I think, we should not. However, abs can give proper feedback!


----------



## abs1885 (Sep 6, 2014)

Please refrain yourself from making general inquries.First of all the rumours are wrong and NSW has officially denied all the rumours.So it mean all the cases will be assesed and retake of intake or cancellation is far from reality.So its better to not to use their man power and resources on those things which are still in their time frame.They will finalize all the cases before 16 Jan 2015.

This is the reason they have pushed the Jan 2015 intake to Feb 2015.

According to NSW,they have written to ALL applicants.If people are still getting it,it could be a misleading information or it could be a spam where they will get credit card details and personal details.I encourage all the applicants who are getting emails after 27 OCt to contact NSW for the authenticity of emails.


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Ok abs. We shall just wait n see.


----------



## aaronlu (Sep 28, 2014)

abs1885 said:


> Please refrain yourself from making general inquries.First of all the rumours are wrong and NSW has officially denied all the rumours.So it mean all the cases will be assesed and retake of intake or cancellation is far from reality.So its better to not to use their man power and resources on those things which are still in their time frame.They will finalize all the cases before 16 Jan 2015.
> 
> This is the reason they have pushed the Jan 2015 intake to Feb 2015.
> 
> According to NSW,they have written to ALL applicants.If people are still getting it,it could be a misleading information or it could be a spam where they will get credit card details and personal details.I encourage all the applicants who are getting emails after 27 OCt to contact NSW for the authenticity of emails.


for your information, the emails are from nsw trade and investment, and has been confirmed. so people are still getting emails for their ss is a fact.


----------



## cvetu2004 (Sep 17, 2014)

Glad to be part of this thread! Thanks...atleast all the informations here are positive and good vibes! Keep it going and spread valuable updates in this thread.


----------



## louis ho (Jul 26, 2014)

Dear lucky guys,

I share with you the same experience of my 1st intake as I was among of those who lodge application successfully. That time, there were a lot of negative rumors about NSW such as : cancellation, re-open another intake, escalate to court, complaining...etc. But I was always in peace, calm spirit and pray God.
I asked myself until I got official information from NSW then I would make a another decision. I went to NSW website every day to have information up-to-date, was shared from people on this forum. It was so great experience. 

For you guys, just keep calm, do not make yourself as high profile to NSW, do not call them every day. Save time to NSW staff to process your application. Remember they are human being. They have only 08 hours to work for us. Every minutes they answer our call, every minute we lost.

When their standard services are gone beyond, then you have reason to call. IF not, just wait peacefully. 

Best luck to all of you.


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Thank you to all for sharing your views and reality.


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

hello guys  lets stay tuned in ... hey what about the excel file that we all updated ? can anyone upload it here please ?


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1QxW2jYZ9U572sqFIs93FFFzHJCo_lrUkmWjLMKFw5a8/edit?usp=sharing

Spreadsheet could be edited by all. Feel free to update this copy.

This is the copy of old sheet.


----------



## Marat911 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi all, I'm in as well.



abs1885 said:


> They will finalize all the cases before 16 Jan 2015.


 Hi abs,
What made you think so? Could you please provide the link?



Buffal0 said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1QxW2jYZ9U572sqFIs93FFFzHJCo_lrUkmWjLMKFw5a8/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> Spreadsheet could be edited by all. Feel free to update this copy.
> 
> This is the copy of old sheet.


Hi Buffal0,
How does this sheet differ from previous one? It could be inconvenient for those who followed that one. Should we delete Failed applicants or keep them for the sake of statistics?


----------



## sara190 (Oct 21, 2014)

Thank you for creating this group. I too will be giving updates and sharing experiences on the journey to visa grant!


----------



## abs1885 (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi Marat,

Instead of saying 12 week processing time,i used the date which is roughly 12 week from 22 OCT.So they will finalize cases in 12 weeks or before 16 Jan is same thing.I used 16 Jan as it gives much clear picture to prospective applicants.hope this is the answer to your question.


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Did any one heard about july intake outcomes with in a month if it is not a special case?


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

aaronlu said:


> got a bit information from one of the biggest chinese forum.
> there were people receiving the acknowledgement from NSW yesterday!!!
> so they are still allocating ss. i guess the payment will start after this.


Is it true? One guy in earlier thread also claimed that he got acknowledgement mail yesterday. But he did not share SRN range despite of several requests from many members. Dear aaronlu, if you are also using that chinese forum, please check correctness of this information, if possible.
Thanks


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

cgsaipradeep said:


> Did any one heard about july intake outcomes with in a month if it is not a special case?


Here is a July intake's spreadsheet
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/tPO2_CnQWY3pFfNagRB-gVw/htmlview?pli=1


----------



## cvetu2004 (Sep 17, 2014)

Guys, just noticed that the NSW website has been changed and may have some improvements.
see below.

NSW Trade & Investment


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Content is still all same but format is changed. I also noticed this


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

Hpatel said:


> Content is still all same but format is changed. I also noticed this


Yes, Patel. I too noticed the same. Content is remain same. Keep vigil on official site, guys for updates!! me too


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

From last forum, guy who got acknowledgement email, he has rcvd his srn starting with 22**
That means they are deleting multiple allocated srn 
Just my assumption


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Its a positive sign. Patel i will do as what u said in pm tomorrow.


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

All the best 
Hope answer comes positive. It will be helpful for you.


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Sara190
I am waiting for your post written with this content ( I got payment request ). ð If CO assigns in series than you are in 11** series with srn in this group.Give us a good news soon. Hard to wait and neglect rumours. Need some positive sign now.
Can you tell me your srn is before or after 1150?


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

Hpatel said:


> From last forum, guy who got acknowledgement email, he has rcvd his srn starting with 22**
> That means they are deleting multiple allocated srn
> Just my assumption


Dear Patel,

I'm not getting your reply. As I think, that guy did not successfully submit his application. 

Anyone received payment request??

Thanks & Best Regards


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

First of all,
Real human asked to junaid
what was the answer of nsw team on 24th of October ?
junaid replied with this: nsw team said my application was unsuccessful tht time on 24 oct
But as per conversation of forum,
Junaid mentioned today that:
Yesterday he got one email which was acknowledgement email from nsw team for him. When all other applicant ask him to provide his srn no series he said he didn't get any srn yet. 
But in today's conversation junaid mentioned that junaid received email with srn


----------



## sara190 (Oct 21, 2014)

Hpatel said:


> Sara190
> I am waiting for your post written with this content ( I got payment request ). :grin: If CO assigns in series than you are in 11** series with srn in this group.Give us a good news soon. Hard to wait and neglect rumours. Need some positive sign now.
> Can you tell me your srn is before or after 1150?


I know the feeling...lets all hope we can progress through the process sooner rather than later. Mine just after that, whoever get the lucky email pls lets share it here.


----------



## aaronlu (Sep 28, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> Is it true? One guy in earlier thread also claimed that he got acknowledgement mail yesterday. But he did not share SRN range despite of several requests from many members. Dear aaronlu, if you are also using that chinese forum, please check correctness of this information, if possible.
> Thanks


yes, there were at least 2 people receiving emails from nsw on monday which have been confirmed. they received two emails. the first email confirmed that they will be considered in OCT intake and also mentioned that they will receive an acknowledgement email soon. the second email came after 1 hours which contains SRN. 

i guess they has deleted all the duplicated SRN and reallocated.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

aaronlu said:


> yes, there were at least 2 people receiving emails from nsw on monday which have been confirmed. they received two emails. the first email confirmed that they will be considered in OCT intake and also mentioned that they will receive an acknowledgement email soon. the second email came after 1 hours which contains SRN.
> 
> i guess they has deleted all the duplicated SRN and reallocated.


Thanks, mate


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

aaronlu said:


> yes, there were at least 2 people receiving emails from nsw on monday which have been confirmed. they received two emails. the first email confirmed that they will be considered in OCT intake and also mentioned that they will receive an acknowledgement email soon. the second email came after 1 hours which contains SRN.
> 
> i guess they has deleted all the duplicated SRN and reallocated.


Dear aaronlu,
I just came across with "NSW Nominated Skilled Migration Program – October Update" published on NSW website. It says that NSW has now written to all prospective applicants who successfully submitted an application in the 22 October intake.
Skilled nominated migration (190) - Live & Work in New South Wales
Please note, they are not saying, NSW has now been writing........... but they are saying, NSW has now written.......Therefore, I conclude that issuance of SRNs is already completed. We should just wait for their payment demand. 
Please correct, if I'm wrong.
Thanks & Best Regards,


----------



## Marat911 (Oct 22, 2014)

*Hpatel, Sara190, jasper, Simbeane, PollysDios, junaid,* please provide missing information in the spreadsheet, if you don't mind
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1QxW2jYZ9U572sqFIs93FFFzHJCo_lrUkmWjLMKFw5a8/edit#gid=0

Anyone else who is successful applicant and reading this please join 



abs1885 said:


> Hi Marat,
> 
> Instead of saying 12 week processing time,i used the date which is roughly 12 week from 22 OCT.So they will finalize cases in 12 weeks or before 16 Jan is same thing.I used 16 Jan as it gives much clear picture to prospective applicants.hope this is the answer to your question.


Thanks, now it's clear


----------



## Allelockon (Sep 16, 2014)

I wonder it will take up to 12 weeks to get state sponsor, & after that we receive the invitation from DIBP to lodge our application so another 12 weeks ?

I remember NSW statethat they will send all the confirmation before 07/11 so after today I think they will start to process our applications


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

Allelockon said:


> I wonder it will take up to 12 weeks to get state sponsor, & after that we receive the invitation from DIBP to lodge our application so another 12 weeks ?
> 
> I remember NSW statethat they will send all the confirmation before 07/11 so after today I think they will start to process our applications


On 24th Oct, they told that acknowledgement shall be sent within 03-07 Nov. But they acted quicker and sent acknowledgement mail on 27th Oct only. Further, as per information on NSW site, applications are under assessment in serial no.. However, total turnaround is 12 week.
Above is my understanding!


----------



## aaronlu (Sep 28, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> Dear aaronlu,
> I just came across with "NSW Nominated Skilled Migration Program – October Update" published on NSW website. It says that NSW has now written to all prospective applicants who successfully submitted an application in the 22 October intake.
> Skilled nominated migration (190) - Live & Work in New South Wales
> Please note, they are not saying, NSW has now been writing........... but they are saying, NSW has now written.......Therefore, I conclude that issuance of SRNs is already completed. We should just wait for their payment demand.
> ...


yes, i have noticed that info in their website, but yes again, they were sending emials on 3/11 for ss.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

Anyone get call for payment request?


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Not yet


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi all,

Gud sign in progress.......

I called NSW today and asked them about assessment progress. 
Reply: acknowledgments part done. Assessment has begun.

About payment:
Reply: In couple of days.

I hope they will finish of the entire process before 'X' mas.


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Good to hear this. ð


----------



## cvetu2004 (Sep 17, 2014)

Good to hear positive updates!


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

cgsaipradeep said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Gud sign in progress.......
> 
> ...


..good news. Pradeep


----------



## karthik8823 (May 28, 2014)

cgsaipradeep said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Gud sign in progress.......
> 
> ...


Good to hear that they have already started assessments. Lets hope process goes fast.


----------



## Allelockon1 (Nov 8, 2014)

*Sathya*

I am also successful applicant


----------



## Allelockon1 (Nov 8, 2014)

I also got acknowledgement on Oct 27th and after that no reply from NSW regarding payment. Anyone got payment information?


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid said:


> Last occupation list for SA was updated on July'14; when new list will be up..plz


Wait till July 2015...

Single answer to all your posts on this subject.

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi,
Any new update on payment?


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

No. Not yet.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

ElectraEagle said:


> Hi,
> Any new update on payment?


Exercise patience guys !


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

patience is all what we need  has anyone been granted visa from the previous intake ?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

siddhi817 said:


> patience is all what we need  has anyone been granted visa from the previous intake ?


Yes. 
Tone_tune, elamaran and luise ho got visa grant.


----------



## David Linboln (Nov 4, 2014)

Glad to be here.
Stay tuned.


----------



## David Linboln (Nov 4, 2014)

Just heard that Originally Posted bycgsaipradeep
Hi all,

Gud sign in progress.......

I called NSW today and asked them about assessment progress.
Reply: acknowledgments part done. Assessment has begun.

About payment:
Reply: In couple of days.

I hope they will finish of the entire process before 'X' mas.



Is it true?


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Yes. Do u have any other additional info.


----------



## David Linboln (Nov 4, 2014)

No....


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Good to hear that Applicant allelockon made payment. Srn series 13**.
I got information from old forum.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Hpatel said:


> Good to hear that Applicant allelockon made payment. Srn series 13**.
> I got information from old forum.


At last there are some news of progression! Just for update, i have not receive any payment request from NSW yet (SRN 1558).


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

I also didn't get any payment request yet.my srn is 11**. I guess we should wait till this week end. We will get soon.


----------



## Allelockon (Sep 16, 2014)

Someone makes an ID same with me, just check the old forum his ID 's "Allelockon1", not me. Please confirm that. BTW, I still haven't hear anything from NSW


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Allelockon said:


> Someone makes an ID same with me, just check the old forum his ID 's "Allelockon1", not me. Please confirm that. BTW, I still haven't hear anything from NSW


Oh. It's fine. Let's do the only thing that we can do at the moment..and that is to wait..


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

dreamz said:


> Oh. It's fine. Let's do the only thing that we can do at the moment..and that is to wait..


Is Allelockon1 also an applicant with SRN?? 

Dear Allelockon1, please response.


----------



## u4542890 (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi Everyone, new to here.
I am applicant of NSW SS October intake as well, nice to meet you.
My SRN is 11** and haven't received any payment request or documentation update requests yet.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

u4542890 said:


> Hi Everyone, new to here.
> I am applicant of NSW SS October intake as well, nice to meet you.
> My SRN is 11** and haven't received any payment request or documentation update requests yet.


Welcome & do keep us updated on your status !


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Content in NSW site has changed. 

"The October intake has reached the cap of 1,000 and it is closed. Information on future intakes will be posted on the website in January 2015. NSW anticipates nominating another 2,000 applicants between February-June 2015. In recognition of ongoing high demand and to ensure that places allocated under the program are well-balanced and aligned to the skills needs of the state's economy, NSW is continuing to implement operational and policy reforms to this program."

SO WE CAN EXPECT THE PAYMENT REQUEST SOON.......


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

cgsaipradeep said:


> Content in NSW site has changed.
> 
> "The October intake has reached the cap of 1,000 and it is closed. Information on future intakes will be posted on the website in January 2015. NSW anticipates nominating another 2,000 applicants between February-June 2015. In recognition of ongoing high demand and to ensure that places allocated under the program are well-balanced and aligned to the skills needs of the state's economy, NSW is continuing to implement operational and policy reforms to this program."
> 
> SO WE CAN EXPECT THE PAYMENT REQUEST SOON.......


I thought this paragraph has been there for quite a while already ?


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

dreamz said:


> I thought this paragraph has been there for quite a while already ?


No. Previous paragraph was different.

Pls check the post dated 6th Nov, 04:46 PM by ELECTRA EAGLE.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

cgsaipradeep said:


> No. Previous paragraph was different.
> 
> Pls check the post dated 6th Nov, 04:46 PM by ELECTRA EAGLE.


Hints of good news ahead perhaps....


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

I think they will start the procedure from next week...as on 24th oct. Operator told that they will contact us for payment after 15-20 day...


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

swapnil361 said:


> I think they will start the procedure from next week...as on 24th oct. Operator told that they will contact us for payment after 15-20 day...


Hi Swapnil,

Did you talk to operator (NSW)?


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> Hi Swapnil, Did you talk to operator (NSW)?


Yes,but that was on 24 oct.(the day on which we get confirmation on call)


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

swapnil361 said:


> Yes,but that was on 24 oct.(the day on which we get confirmation on call)


Okay


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

Hey abs,

Where are you? Give your opinion on payment timeline.


----------



## karthik8823 (May 28, 2014)

Hello Guys,

In comparison with the July intake NSW started processing application only in the end of August and by September they finished assessing all applications.

We will have to wait and patience is the most important thing now. Expecting there would be progress from next week.


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

*190 nsw october*

Hi guys , I am new to this forum but was watching this forum from last july. Any way I have also applied for 190 this time. I found that one of guy already got invitation on 31st october. I think that may be special case, cause he is from sydney. That means nsw have already started to processing application.


----------



## David Linboln (Nov 4, 2014)

Ｈｏｐｅ　ｗｅ　ａｌｌ　ｇｅｔ　ｉｎｖｉｔａｔｉｏｎｓ　ｂｅｆｏｒｅ　２４ｔｈ　ＤＥＣ，　ｓｏ　ｉｔ　ｃｏｕｌｄ　ｂｅ　ａ　ｐｅｒｆｅｃｔ　Ｃｈｒｉｓｔｍａｓ　ｇｉｆｔ．．．


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

karthik8823 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> In comparison with the July intake NSW started processing application only in the end of August and by September they finished assessing all applications.
> 
> We will have to wait and patience is the most important thing now. Expecting there would be progress from next week.


Hi Karthik,

You have already been made payment during application submission. Isn't it?


----------



## karthik8823 (May 28, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> Hi Karthik,
> 
> You have already been made payment during application submission. Isn't it?


Hi electraeagle,

Yes I have done the payment after application was submitted.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

karthik8823 said:


> Hi electraeagle,
> 
> Yes I have done the payment after application was submitted.


And now you are waiting for their call for docs submission?


----------



## karthik8823 (May 28, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> And now you are waiting for their call for docs submission?


Yes I am. If they ask for any payment confirmation then I would forward my acknowledgement.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

karthik8823 said:


> Yes I am. If they ask for any payment confirmation then I would forward my acknowledgement.


Thanks for sharing information. Now understood your case!

Desperately waiting for their call for payment


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Abs, 

Where r u? Pls share some info reg payment.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

bruce1985 said:


> Hi guys , I am new to this forum but was watching this forum from last july. Any way I have also applied for 190 this time. I found that one of guy already got invitation on 31st october. I think that may be special case, cause he is from sydney. That means nsw have already started to processing application.


What's yours SRN range, Bruce?


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

My Srn is 209*, I tried on last July for 190 as well but was unsuccessful. And this is true nsw have already started to process the files. I think while processing the file, if there is some payment issue or documents shorts , then only CO may contact you. Any way best of luck to everyone and me as well


----------



## abs1885 (Sep 6, 2014)

Dear All,

Assessments has been started and all applicants will be contacted in due course.As you know NSW follows sequance of FiFO.So you have to wait when your case will be allocated to CO.The CO will then assess the application and then the request of the payment will be made.If you are waiting for a day they will announce for payment for all applicants then its a wrong assumption.Let them work in peace.They are still in their 12 week processing times.Thanks.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

abs1885 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Assessments has been started and all applicants will be contacted in due course.As you know NSW follows sequance of FiFO.So you have to wait when your case will be allocated to CO.The CO will then assess the application and then the request of the payment will be made.If you are waiting for a day they will announce for payment for all applicants then its a wrong assumption.Let them work in peace.They are still in their 12 week processing times.Thanks.


Thanks for your feedback, abs.


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

*good news*

hi all , i recently found that one more guy got 190 new state invitation on 5th of november from sydney.As far i know he is the second one who got from 0ctober intake.
I can't wait to hear a good news


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

bruce1985 said:


> hi all , i recently found that one more guy got 190 new state invitation on 5th of november from sydney.As far i know he is the second one who got from 0ctober intake.
> I can't wait to hear a good news


really good news, bruce. Do you have idea of their SRN range? They were asked for payment and/or additional docs or directly nominated?


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

as far i know , they all applied from same agent. This agent was successful to lodge 21 application that day. I think they all are special case. which means they are all processing special condition ones and after then our turns will come. its better not to ring nsw office, cause they won't answer our call now. They are busy on processing.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

bruce1985 said:


> as far i know , they all applied from same agent. This agent was successful to lodge 21 application that day. I think they all are special case. which means they are all processing special condition ones and after then our turns will come. its better not to ring nsw office, cause they won't answer our call now. They are busy on processing.


Dear bruce,

Do you know their SRN range?


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

David Linboln said:


> SOMETHING WRONG WITH THIS THREAD?Why my computer can only display page no. 10? I remembered this morning the page no. had already passed 13?


 You are right, David


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

Any update regarding payment..


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

swapnil361 said:


> Any update regarding payment..


No updates.


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Good news for all. I made a payment.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Hi Hpatel ,
Congrats!
Have NSW contacted you for payment? If yes , when?


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Thank you. 
I got a link from nsw to pay with my name and srn in email before 1 hour.


----------



## cvetu2004 (Sep 17, 2014)

Hpatel said:


> Thank you.
> I got a link from nsw to pay with my name and srn in email before 1 hour.


what's your SRN? Did you receive payment confirmation email from NSW? After payment, how long you need to wait for the approval?


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Congrats patel.


----------



## karthik8823 (May 28, 2014)

Hpatel said:


> Good news for all. I made a payment.


Congrats.. did u submit any docs also?? Or it was jus payment u did??


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

I did only payment. It's written in content co will contact for documents and further details.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Hpatel said:


> Good news for all. I made a payment.


Congrats mate ! Eagerly waiting for my turn to pay, hopefully by end of this week...fingers crossed..


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hpatel said:


> Good news for all. I made a payment.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

cvetu2004 said:


> what's your SRN? Did you receive payment confirmation email from NSW? After payment, how long you need to wait for the approval?


His SRN is 11**...


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

cvetu2004 said:


> what's your SRN? Did you receive payment confirmation email from NSW? After payment, how long you need to wait for the approval?


Thank you to all. Now it's all of your turn to get payment request soon. 
My srn is 11** before 1150.
I got email with link for payment from nsw. Nothing is mentioned about waiting time but it's written in content co will contact me directly for further details which is autogenerated email content. And here is excelsheet link for oct intake. 
After payment I got payment receipt with receipt no.
Here is email content regarding timeframe same as webpage content

Information for October applicants - timeframe for assessment and next steps 

Applicants who have had receipt of their application confirmed but still need to supply additional information, attachments or complete full payment will be contacted directly as their case progresses through to assessment. 

The current processing time is 12 weeks although this can be longer in peak periods. Please note that we do not provide status updates on applications under assessment. Please refrain from making enquiries regarding the status of your application during this time frame. This will help us to progress through the caseload and finalise your application sooner. 

Please refrain from contacting us to provide additional information or make payment at this stage. If you have emailed this inbox simply to provide additional information, you will not receive an individual response to your request. When your application is being assessed, your case officer will contact you if more information is required.

Please include the Skilled Reference Number (SRN) in all correspondence with NSW. 

Time of application requirements

NSW nomination criteria requires that all applicants must be able to demonstrate that they meet all NSW nomination criteria â including occupation - at the time that their application is submitted. Applicants who do not meet NSW criteria at time of application will be declined. Applicants who cannot produce documents to verify that they met NSW eligibility criteria at the time the application was submitted will be declined. In assessing this, NSW will be guided by the date identified on the supporting evidence provided in relation to the application. 

Application fees are non-refundable.

NSW reserves the right to decline to nominate applicants who lodge more than one application without reasonable explanation.


----------



## Shabzz (Oct 23, 2014)

Dear all!

My SRN is 11**, so I should expect contact from NSW soon.


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t3LqkAnuXw74wB1o83uAlyQ/htmlview
Link for excelsheet


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

Hpatel said:


> Thank you to all. Now it's all of your turn to get payment request soon.
> My srn is 11** before 1150.
> I got email with link for payment from nsw. Nothing is mentioned about waiting time but it's written in content co will contact me directly for further details which is autogenerated email content. And here is excelsheet link for oct intake.
> After payment I got payment receipt with receipt no.
> ...


Congratulations, Patel.


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Shabzz said:


> Dear all!
> 
> My SRN is 11**, so I should expect contact from NSW soon.


My guess is maximum two weeks.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Hpatel said:


> Thank you to all. Now it's all of your turn to get payment request soon.
> My srn is 11** before 1150.
> I got email with link for payment from nsw. Nothing is mentioned about waiting time but it's written in content co will contact me directly for further details which is autogenerated email content. And here is excelsheet link for oct intake.
> After payment I got payment receipt with receipt no.
> ...


Hope that your SS approval & Skill Select invitation to apply for subclass 190 visa will come soon !


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Shabzz said:


> Dear all!
> 
> My SRN is 11**, so I should expect contact from NSW soon.


I'm sure you will be contacted soon...maybe as early as tomorrow !


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Thank you dreamz. Good luck to you as well bro.
I also want to mention that I didnt requested for expedite my procedure but my visa is expiring in starting of January.


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

I am mentioning because it might be possible because of visa expiration date is in January , I got payment request. Let's see second lucky person is 11** series person or not. From that info we can assume time of other applicants' payment request.
I wish you all guys get payment request very soon.


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

David Linboln said:


> SOMETHING WRONG WITH THIS THREAD?Why my computer can only display page no. 10? I remembered this morning the page no. had already passed 13?


What's your srn bro?


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

Thats really great news. It means they have already finished the expedited case. Now its our turn. We all will get chance one by one, some today then some tomorrow, I think they will finish all before christmas.
Best of luck guys and get ready for payment and then invitation.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

bruce1985 said:


> Thats really great news. It means they have already finished the expedited case. Now its our turn. We all will get chance one by one, some today then some tomorrow, I think they will finish all before christmas.
> Best of luck guys and get ready for payment and then invitation.


Payments will get expedited in this week only.
Cheers!!!


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Payments will get expedited in this week only.
> Cheers!!!


How do you about this info? Its ur guess?


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

Anyone get payment request mail today?


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Hello to all applicants of October intake with SRN number.
This is my view and I want to share with you. 
I had created this group to help each other and share correct information. Without any 1% rumours. All I want is don't rely on information which is not correct and whatever you write here try to help each other, but not to give wrong assumption and give wrong hopes.
I am writing this time in general. 
Yesterday's my experience I am telling you.
After completing payment first thought came in my mind was to pm this group's SRN members that I got payment request and wanted to wish.
WHY I GOT THOUGHT TO PM NOT TO WRITE HERE? 
Reason : I didn't wanted to see again rumours and didn't wanted to information's misuse. 
But then I changed my mind and written here to help all.
Yesterday it was happened with me. It can be possible anyone else will get this though and will not share information regarding their progress.
So, kindly srn holder applicants I want you to request don't give extra attention on any information without any proof.
Ignore grammar mistake please.
And I want your view on my this message and correct me.
Thank you for all of you once again for your support and understand my point and don't take it wrong. 
Sorry if I am wrong in your point of view. 
Good luck to all and hope we all get pr soon and get a new life without stress.


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

Hpatel said:


> Hello to all applicants of October intake with SRN number.
> This is my view and I want to share with you.
> I had created this group to help each other and share correct information. Without any 1% rumours. All I want is don't rely on information which is not correct and whatever you write here try to help each other, but not to give wrong assumption and give wrong hopes.
> I am writing this time in general.
> ...


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Hpatel said:


> Hello to all applicants of October intake with SRN number.
> This is my view and I want to share with you.
> I had created this group to help each other and share correct information. Without any 1% rumours. All I want is don't rely on information which is not correct and whatever you write here try to help each other, but not to give wrong assumption and give wrong hopes.
> I am writing this time in general.
> ...


Patel,
Its a right and genuine view from you. Thanks a lot for ur concern towards us.

NOTE: All the Sucessful applicants pls share the info only if u have a concrete background as said by patel. LET US ALL MAKE THE THREAD A MORE INTERESTING AND TRUTHFUL.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Hpatel said:


> Hello to all applicants of October intake with SRN number.
> This is my view and I want to share with you.
> I had created this group to help each other and share correct information. Without any 1% rumours. All I want is don't rely on information which is not correct and whatever you write here try to help each other, but not to give wrong assumption and give wrong hopes.
> I am writing this time in general.
> ...


The officer who dealing with payments is separate from CO. This officer has assigned duty of getting payments completion. And they have planned to get completed payments before this month end. I have received this info from a source. Reliability can be questioned.
Sorry guys if you get hurt.


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> The officer who dealing with payments is separate from CO. This officer has assigned duty of getting payments completion. And they have planned to get completed payments before this month end. I have received this info from a source. Reliability can be questioned.
> Sorry guys if you get hurt.


Tirik,

Can you share ur Srn no? Hope ur's is not updated in the excel sheet. Kindly update ur details ASAP.


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> The officer who dealing with payments is separate from CO. This officer has assigned duty of getting payments completion. And they have planned to get completed payments before this month end. I have received this info from a source. Reliability can be questioned.
> Sorry guys if you get hurt.


Applicants who lodged an application in the October intake but need to complete full payment will be contacted by their case officer when the case progresses through to assessment. Applicants will be provided the opportunity to complete payment at this time. Please refrain from making general status enquiries, especially where an application is within the 12 week service standard. This will help us to focus on progressing through the caseload, and to finalise applications sooner.

It's clearly mention above , that nsw will send email for payment by CO , when case progress through to assessment. Then how come Tirik can say different thing. I don't understand in what basis are you saying this ( tirik)
Can you plz clear it


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Hpatel said:


> I did only payment. It's written in content co will contact for documents and further details.





bruce1985 said:


> Applicants who lodged an application in the October intake but need to complete full payment will be contacted by their case officer when the case progresses through to assessment. Applicants will be provided the opportunity to complete payment at this time. Please refrain from making general status enquiries, especially where an application is within the 12 week service standard. This will help us to focus on progressing through the caseload, and to finalise applications sooner.
> 
> It's clearly mention above , that nsw will send email for payment by CO , when case progress through to assessment. Then how come Tirik can say different thing. I don't understand in what basis are you saying this ( tirik)
> Can you plz clear it


Its already mentioned in the mail received by HPatel.
He has mentioned it in his quote too!!


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Guys, don't get desperate for paying fees. You all are successful and will be assessed in oct intake. Oct intake is finalized and rest processes will be carried forward. Don't get panic now. 
Panic time was 1st oct to 10 Nov ....it has been passed....now chill out.


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Bruce please don't tak me wrong for my last message. Your pm is restricted otherwise I describe you purpose of that message. Sorry if I make you feel bad. I know it's all applicants view. Simply just go through old forums last 4-5 pages you will get it what I want to say. And you will notice there some big roumours and negativity for srn holder applicants. All I can say is this much only.
Thank you.


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

Hpatel said:


> Bruce please don't tak me wrong for my last message. Your pm is restricted otherwise I describe you purpose of that message. Sorry if I make you feel bad. I know it's all applicants view. Simply just go through old forums last 4-5 pages you will get it what I want to say. And you will notice there some big roumours and negativity for srn holder applicants. All I can say is this much only.
> Thank you.


No worries Patel, I used to check that forum before as well. I also find too much negativity there. Thank god you open another one. Anyway just keep the successful applicant here and let them give their views. But don't make views to news , so people starting to have think wrong . 
It's 100% true , that the 2 guys from Sydney had already got invitation and already launched the application. They got pretty quick because of special condition. I also sends mail to nsw for expedit my case because my visa finishing in November 8 , but they rejected because I live in Victoria , not in Sydney. Hence that was the reason , I think since all expedit cases were done , now it's our chance and hpatel , you were first to get payment. And when I talk about payment And documents need to be submitted to nsw people last time, they clearly mentioned me , "you gonna be asked for payments and documents if needed before processing" 
And hpatel , I think they didn't ask for only payment in your case , because your all documents may have uploaded . 
Just be ready to hear a good news...( not rumour mate)


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

cgsaipradeep said:


> Patel,
> Its a right and genuine view from you. Thanks a lot for ur concern towards us.
> 
> NOTE: All the Sucessful applicants pls share the info only if u have a concrete background as said by patel. LET US ALL MAKE THE THREAD A MORE INTERESTING AND TRUTHFUL.


I agree with Patel & Pradeep. As wild guesses sometimes creates rumour which ultimately causes worried to us. Thus, Dear All SRN-holders; please come up with authentic information and/ or logical interpretation. 

Thanks & Best Regards,


----------



## louis ho (Jul 26, 2014)

My advice to you guys:

1) Always be nice to others. You will be helped in the future.
2) Pray and God will save you
3) Believe in yourself and always get information from official sources. 
4) Don't comment on other views or information from unofficial one. Better, say thanks for them and it is always for reference only.

Last but not least, wish you all the best and lucky to get nomination as per NSW's timeline.


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Thank you for your feedback. 
I have a question anyone can help me.
My 489 subclass visa file was already placed in September second week and on Monday I got medical request for 489 visa. And now I will get 190 approval soon. 
What should I do?
Do I need to withdraw 489 subclass visa file before applying for 190 visa in DIBP?
Can I continue with both file?
What if I get 489 visa first or may be after 190's approval
Please help me with this confusion.


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Hpatel said:


> Thank you for your feedback.
> I have a question anyone can help me.
> My 489 subclass visa file was already placed in September second week and on Monday I got medical request for 489 visa. And now I will get 190 approval soon.
> What should I do?
> ...


Very tough to hear this from u Patel. My agent is little busy today. By tomorrow I can help u out with some info. Be pateint.


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Thank you for your help cgsaipradeep.

I want to share one good news with you guys before half an hr I got my approval.
That means it's not taking much time after payment. And now your time for payment and approval come soon.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

Hpatel said:


> Thank you for your help cgsaipradeep.
> 
> I want to share one good news with you guys before half an hr I got my approval.
> That means it's not taking much time after payment. And now your time for payment and approval come soon.


Congratulations, Patel.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Hpatel said:


> Thank you for your help cgsaipradeep.
> 
> I want to share one good news with you guys before half an hr I got my approval.
> That means it's not taking much time after payment. And now your time for payment and approval come soon.


Congrats bro ! So the interval between payment & approval for your case is 2 days ?


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Thank you. Yes 47 hours exact time.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Hpatel said:


> Thank you. Yes 47 hours exact time.


Although with the limited factual information so far, we can conclude that Business NSW has indeed started to process Oct 14 SS nomination applications. (up to SRN 11** as of 19 Nov 2014). Another observation is that payment/document request will only come approximately when it is your SRN's turn to be processed by CO.


----------



## Junaidzarah (Aug 16, 2014)

Hpatel said:


> Thank you. Yes 47 hours exact time.


amazing and how you paid the fees please inform us


----------



## cvetu2004 (Sep 17, 2014)

Congratulations Patel! Best of luck to you on the next process.
Hopefully to receive the payment request soon for the rests of us.


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hpatel said:


> Thank you for your help cgsaipradeep. I want to share one good news with you guys before half an hr I got my approval. That means it's not taking much time after payment. And now your time for payment and approval come soon.


Gr8..news!!!
Congratulation!!!


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

Hpatel said:


> Thank you for your help cgsaipradeep.
> 
> I want to share one good news with you guys before half an hr I got my approval.
> That means it's not taking much time after payment. And now your time for payment and approval come soon.


thats really great news, hope we all gonna get invitation before christmas
congratulation patel.


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

dreamz said:


> Congrats bro ! So the interval between payment & approval for your case is 2 days ?


Very very impressive newss. Goooooood bro.


----------



## karthik8823 (May 28, 2014)

Congrats Patel,

All the best for rest of the process.

Cheers


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Thank u to all of you guys. 
Junaid on 17th I got a link in email for payment and I paid by MasterCard then I got confirmation email for payment with receipt no


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Hello guys before submitting my application for 190 visa to immigration I need help. 
Me and my wife is on 457 visa. She is a dependant applicant and she came from Canada. I am not going to claim points on her basis.
Do I need to prove it again that we are in relationship. 
And which forms and documents I will need to submit mine and her.
Please help me thank u in advance.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Hpatel said:


> Hello guys before submitting my application for 190 visa to immigration I need help.
> Me and my wife is on 457 visa. She is a dependant applicant and she came from Canada. I am not going to claim points on her basis.
> Do I need to prove it again that we are in relationship.
> And which forms and documents I will need to submit mine and her.
> Please help me thank u in advance.


Bro. I am not too sure about this, but my instinct is that you will have to provide proof of relationship. Always err on the safe side of things.


----------



## Shabzz (Oct 23, 2014)

Hpatel said:


> Hello guys before submitting my application for 190 visa to immigration I need help.
> Me and my wife is on 457 visa. She is a dependant applicant and she came from Canada. I am not going to claim points on her basis.
> Do I need to prove it again that we are in relationship.
> And which forms and documents I will need to submit mine and her.
> Please help me thank u in advance.


Dear Hpatel,

I am sure you need to attach your civil partnership document/marriage certificate. Please check for anything else required apart from that. Hope this helps


----------



## rockdodo (Nov 13, 2014)

hi guys my SRN is 12** waiting for payment anybody in 1200's received payment
email yet.. New here


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

Hpatel said:


> Hello guys before submitting my application for 190 visa to immigration I need help.
> Me and my wife is on 457 visa. She is a dependant applicant and she came from Canada. I am not going to claim points on her basis.
> Do I need to prove it again that we are in relationship.
> And which forms and documents I will need to submit mine and her.
> Please help me thank u in advance.


I think, Marriage Certificate will work. However, you may take advice from senior expats

Thanks & Regards


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> I think, Marriage Certificate will work. However, you may take advice from senior expats
> 
> Thanks & Regards


Hpatel,

Marriage certificate is mandatory as per my agent. 
Also u try to find out from official immi site.


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Thank you guys I already placed my file yesterday with marriage certificate


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Any updates reg payment request.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

cgsaipradeep said:


> Any updates reg payment request.


Nope. My turn should be quite some time away..maybe those in the 11** or perhaps even 12**series can provide us with update ?


----------



## Shabzz (Oct 23, 2014)

Dear all!

Today's update is that I have received payment request today, I also received an email with a gap of one minute to provide documents needed. 
SRN: 11**

This establish that all will eventually receive email soon. Good luck!


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Shabzz said:


> Dear all!
> 
> Today's update is that I have received payment request today, I also received an email with a gap of one minute to provide documents needed.
> 
> This establish that all will eventually receive email soon. Good luck!


Your Srn no. Plsssss?


----------



## Shabzz (Oct 23, 2014)

***


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

After 1150 or before 1150 please, can u mention , so that we can figure it out . How many application get request in week? 
Congrats mate & best of luck for next step


----------



## Shabzz (Oct 23, 2014)

bruce1985 said:


> After 1150 or before 1150 please, can u mention , so that we can figure it out . How many application get request in week?
> Congrats mate & best of luck for next step


That is before 1150 bro. Cheers!


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Congrats shaabzz.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

Shabzz said:


> Dear all!
> 
> Today's update is that I have received payment request today, I also received an email with a gap of one minute to provide documents needed.
> SRN: 11**
> ...


Congratulations, bro


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

Shabzz said:


> Dear all! Today's update is that I have received payment request today, I also received an email with a gap of one minute to provide documents needed. SRN: 11** This establish that all will eventually receive email soon. Good luck!



Congratulations!!!!

Are u on-shore or off-shore applicant???


----------



## Shabzz (Oct 23, 2014)

swapnil361 said:


> Congratulations!!!!
> 
> Are u on-shore or off-shore applicant???


I am offshore swapnil.


----------



## Shabzz (Oct 23, 2014)

****


----------



## Marat911 (Oct 22, 2014)

Today DIBP has finally updated info upon

"The number of intending migrants who received nominations from State and Territory Governments from 1 July 2014 to the end of October 2014"

According to the table at the page bottom, 799 invitations have been issued during July 2014 intake by NSW. That is another official confirmation that applicants with SRN over 2000 are eligible and likely to go through.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

Marat911 said:


> Today DIBP has finally updated info upon
> 
> "The number of intending migrants who received nominations from State and Territory Governments from 1 July 2014 to the end of October 2014"
> 
> According to the table at the page bottom, 799 invitations have been issued during July 2014 intake by NSW. That is another official confirmation that applicants with SRN over 2000 are eligible and likely to go through.


What is your SRN range, Marat?


----------



## u4542890 (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi all,
I have received the request for payment and further information yesterday (Friday). 
My SRN was 114*.


----------



## Shabzz (Oct 23, 2014)

u4542890 said:


> Hi all,
> I have received the request for payment and further information yesterday (Friday).
> My SRN was 114*.


Congratulations!


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

u4542890 said:


> Hi all,
> I have received the request for payment and further information yesterday (Friday).
> My SRN was 114*.


cool 
and congratulation


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

u4542890 said:


> Hi all,
> I have received the request for payment and further information yesterday (Friday).
> My SRN was 114*.


Congratulations.


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

u4542890 said:


> Hi all, I have received the request for payment and further information yesterday (Friday). My SRN was 114*.


Gr8!!!
Congratulations!!!


----------



## Marat911 (Oct 22, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> What is your SRN range, Marat?


My srn is 20xx as you can see in the spreadsheet
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1QxW2jYZ9U572sqFIs93FFFzHJCo_lrUkmWjLMKFw5a8/edit#gid=0

Regarding that immi.gov. update I have a query to *junaidzarah. * Is your number indeed 2200 or 2201? As 2000 minus 799 is 1201, you must have caught the very last train.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

u4542890 said:


> Hi all,
> I have received the request for payment and further information yesterday (Friday).
> My SRN was 114*.


Congrats & thanks fot the update !


----------



## Junaidzarah (Aug 16, 2014)

Marat911 said:


> My srn is 20xx as you can see in the spreadsheet
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1QxW2jYZ9U572sqFIs93FFFzHJCo_lrUkmWjLMKFw5a8/edit#gid=0
> 
> Regarding that immi.gov. update I have a query to junaidzarah. Is your number indeed 2200 or 2201? As 2000 minus 799 is 1201, you must have caught the very last train.


Dear 
My SRN is in the range of 2190- 2200
Yes indeed i have caught the very last train and i guys last seat


----------



## cvetu2004 (Sep 17, 2014)

Marat911 said:


> Today DIBP has finally updated info upon
> 
> "The number of intending migrants who received nominations from State and Territory Governments from 1 July 2014 to the end of October 2014"
> 
> According to the table at the page bottom, 799 invitations have been issued during July 2014 intake by NSW. That is another official confirmation that applicants with SRN over 2000 are eligible and likely to go through.


Do you know what happened to the 201 applications last July intake? Are they rejected or carried over to the Oct intake?


----------



## asadmagsi (Nov 24, 2014)

*Congrats*



Shabzz said:


> I am offshore swapnil.


Dear Shabaz,
Did u fill application from Pakistan? If yes u r luck one dear. I waited all night and never got a link until 7 in morning. I filled up and loaded all documents then it was uploading fro mire than an hour and finally msg appeared unable to upload due to lob lob errors. On 27th Oct i received acknowledgement from NSW that application is received and my SRN number is 21**.. now waiting for fees..
I am from Karachi too, if you are comfortable plz share your contact for whatsapp or facebok?
My number is 03218279858. 
Thanks 
Asad


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

Any new updates regarding payment ???


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

cvetu2004 said:


> Do you know what happened to the 201 applications last July intake? Are they rejected or carried over to the Oct intake?


No idea. I would think that the chances of them being rejected is higher than being carried over to Oct intake (that is just my guess).

Anyone received correspondence from NSW today ?


----------



## asadmagsi (Nov 24, 2014)

Shabzz said:


> Dear all!
> 
> Today's update is that I have received payment request today, I also received an email with a gap of one minute to provide documents needed.
> SRN: 11**
> ...


What documents they asked for? additional?


----------



## asadmagsi (Nov 24, 2014)

Shabzz said:


> Dear all!
> 
> Today's update is that I have received payment request today, I also received an email with a gap of one minute to provide documents needed.
> SRN: 11**
> ...


Dear What documents they asked for? additional?


----------



## Shabzz (Oct 23, 2014)

asadmagsi said:


> Dear What documents they asked for? additional?


Hello Asad,

If you have received an e-mail from NSW the following week, it is highly likely that your application has gone through and you will be contacted hopefully soon like all of us. Any of the missing documents from the NSW application page you either failed/unable to upload will be asked by them through e-mail, nothing additional. Make sure you check your junk mail too (just in case). Good luck!


----------



## Allelockon1 (Nov 8, 2014)

My SRN is between 2190-2222, Any idea when will I get payment request email?


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

Allelockon1 said:


> My SRN is between 2190-2222, Any idea when will I get payment request email?


I guess you will get invitation between dec 20- jan 15. nsw has just started to process the file. 
I had done a lot of research from last invitation . As previous invitation , they were pretty slow at first and after few weeks they were pretty good and fast to give invitation. Like same way , hope in December every one will get quick invitation . 
They still have to prepare for next open for feb as well, so all file must be invited before feb
Thank you:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## sara190 (Oct 21, 2014)

Hello! I just got a payment link and request for additional documents in two emails. All done. Bow waiting for the nomination. Btw my srn 117*. Hope everyone hears back soon.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

sara190 said:


> Hello! I just got a payment link and request for additional documents in two emails. All done. Bow waiting for the nomination. Btw my srn 117*. Hope everyone hears back soon.


Hi. Congrats & thanks for the update !


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

sara190 said:


> Hello! I just got a payment link and request for additional documents in two emails. All done. Bow waiting for the nomination. Btw my srn 117*. Hope everyone hears back soon.


Congrats sarah


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

sara190 said:


> Hello! I just got a payment link and request for additional documents in two emails. All done. Bow waiting for the nomination. Btw my srn 117*. Hope everyone hears back soon.


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## prettyfatdog (Nov 25, 2014)

sara190 said:


> Hello! I just got a payment link and request for additional documents in two emails. All done. Bow waiting for the nomination. Btw my srn 117*. Hope everyone hears back soon.


Congrats sara190! 

Just wonder whether you are under any special occations? such as visa's expiring soon, age score, etc. 
I'm 116x but still havn't got any responses yet!!


----------



## Shabzz (Oct 23, 2014)

sara190 said:


> Hello! I just got a payment link and request for additional documents in two emails. All done. Bow waiting for the nomination. Btw my srn 117*. Hope everyone hears back soon.



Congratulations! Sara190.  
Thanks for update.


----------



## sara190 (Oct 21, 2014)

prettyfatdog said:


> Congrats sara190!
> 
> Just wonder whether you are under any special occations? such as visa's expiring soon, age score, etc.
> I'm 116x but still havn't got any responses yet!!


 No special consideration. Maybe we are allocated to different CO.


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

sara190 said:


> Hello! I just got a payment link and request for additional documents in two emails. All done. Bow waiting for the nomination. Btw my srn 117*. Hope everyone hears back soon.


Congrats sara. Pls update the xl sheet with date of payment and approval.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

sara190 said:


> Hello! I just got a payment link and request for additional documents in two emails. All done. Bow waiting for the nomination. Btw my srn 117*. Hope everyone hears back soon.


Congratulations, sara.


----------



## David Linboln (Nov 4, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## LuoY (Nov 24, 2014)

sara190 said:


> Hello! I just got a payment link and request for additional documents in two emails. All done. Bow waiting for the nomination. Btw my srn 117*. Hope everyone hears back soon.



cheers!!!

My srn is 113*, but still haven't received any emails yet..............


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

LuoY said:


> cheers!!!
> 
> My srn is 113*, but still haven't received any emails yet..............


Maybe you can check your junk mail folder ? Or maybe it is with another CO ?


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

any updates guys, 
I think the payment process and getting invitation is too slow this time. I hope we must start getting payment request rapidly after december 2nd week as previous. like 100-150 srn every week. because, now they have got only 8 weeks left for next session and still more than 1000 applicants left.And there is christmas as well. 
I am desperately waiting for my request , guys. what about you guys?
please update , if you any ???


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

bruce1985 said:


> any updates guys,
> I think the payment process and getting invitation is too slow this time. I hope we must start getting payment request rapidly after december 2nd week as previous. like 100-150 srn every week. because, now they have got only 8 weeks left for next session and still more than 1000 applicants left.And there is christmas as well.
> I am desperately waiting for my request , guys. what about you guys?
> please update , if you any ???


I too desperately waiting for the lucky mail (like all of us). However, NSW has been working in snail's pace right now!


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

ElectraEagle said:


> I too desperately waiting for the lucky mail (like all of us). However, NSW has been working in snail's pace right now!


Cool it guys (although i am also as anxious as any of you guys)..i'm sure the guys at NSW are already trying their best to process our applications as soon as they can. In the meantime, just chill..


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

dreamz said:


> Cool it guys (although i am also as anxious as any of you guys)..i'm sure the guys at NSW are already trying their best to process our applications as soon as they can. In the meantime, just chill..


Its before or after xmas?


----------



## Awan's (Sep 25, 2014)

dreamz said:


> Maybe you can check your junk mail folder ? Or maybe it is with another CO ?


Lottery 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## LuoY (Nov 24, 2014)

For you guys reference, srn 14** received the payment mail 1h ago!


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

LuoY said:


> For you guys reference, srn 14** received the payment mail 1h ago!


Hoo seriously?


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

cgsaipradeep said:


> Hoo seriously?


Could you pls share hr srn no. ?


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

cgsaipradeep said:


> Its before or after xmas?


I wish i can have the answer to your question but i don't....


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

LuoY said:


> For you guys reference, srn 14** received the payment mail 1h ago!


Congrats !


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

LuoY said:


> For you guys reference, srn 14** received the payment mail 1h ago!


Sounds Good!!!
whose SRN is this?(means onshore or offshore applicant?


----------



## cvetu2004 (Sep 17, 2014)

swapnil361 said:


> Sounds Good!!!
> whose SRN is this?(means onshore or offshore applicant?


Really? The SRN is in range of 400 (14xx)!! Can someone clarify this? If this is true, then NSW is in fast phase mode now.


----------



## Allelockon (Sep 16, 2014)

LuoY said:


> cheers!!!
> 
> My srn is 113*, but still haven't received any emails yet..............


I think he's just too excited and probably typed wrong


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

cvetu2004 said:


> Really? The SRN is in range of 400 (14xx)!! Can someone clarify this? If this is true, then NSW is in fast phase mode now.


I think is a typo error..it should be 114*...


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

LuoY said:


> For you guys reference, srn 14** received the payment mail 1h ago!


Is it true, LuoY?


----------



## LuoY (Nov 24, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> Is it true, LuoY?



I have to clarify, my srn is 113*........and I confirm 14** received the payment mail this morning.
The lasted new is that srn 120* also got the lucky mail at 14:50 Beijing time.

are you guys still believe the second round is "first in, first serve" ?

I was told my srn was 180* through the phone call to NSW on 22 Oct, but I found my renewed srn was 113* in acknowledgement of receipt mail sent by NSW on 27 Oct.

I was totally confused..........The second round is a mystery!!!


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

I think , may be they issuing payment files whos all documents have been uploaded?


----------



## sara190 (Oct 21, 2014)

Hello guys!

Today I got the nomination ( after a day, I think till my bank payment cleared) and an automated email from skillselect to apply for the visa! very exciting! 

does anyone know what type of medical I need to be doing? I did an xray and general physical exam about 6month ago, would that be valid?

Can you pls share the spread sheet, so I can update my data. 

Tnx for all the help.


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

sara190 said:


> Hello guys! Today I got the nomination ( after a day, I think till my bank payment cleared) and an automated email from skillselect to apply for the visa! very exciting! does anyone know what type of medical I need to be doing? I did an xray and general physical exam about 6month ago, would that be valid? Can you pls share the spread sheet, so I can update my data. Tnx for all the help.


Congratulations!!!!
So ..once the payment is cleared,they are offering nomination....


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

sara190 said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> Today I got the nomination ( after a day, I think till my bank payment cleared) and an automated email from skillselect to apply for the visa! very exciting!
> 
> ...


Congrats !


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

sara190 said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> Today I got the nomination ( after a day, I think till my bank payment cleared) and an automated email from skillselect to apply for the visa! very exciting!
> 
> ...


Congratulations sara...

Ring immi team and get ur medical doubt clarified.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

sara190 said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> Today I got the nomination ( after a day, I think till my bank payment cleared) and an automated email from skillselect to apply for the visa! very exciting!
> 
> ...


Congratulations, sara.

As per my knowledge, you have to do Medical in designated hospitals. please check on immi site and/ or discuss with them.


----------



## Shabzz (Oct 23, 2014)

sara190 said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> Today I got the nomination ( after a day, I think till my bank payment cleared) and an automated email from skillselect to apply for the visa! very exciting!
> 
> ...


This is a great news sara! That means once you submit your payment and all documents, it is just a matter of couple of days to get the nomination from NSW.


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Sara you will need to do 
501medical examination,
502 chest x ray
and 707 HIV test


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Your past medical examination is also valid but u will need to do HIV test


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

Hello everyone, We have made some changes to the spreadsheet - in order to keep the changes consistent. If there is any updates on your file please leave a comment in your "nick name" cell & we ll update the sheet every day for you! 

Please use this link to update the current status of your file as it progresses. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1QxW2jYZ9U572sqFIs93FFFzHJCo_lrUkmWjLMKFw5a8/edit?pli=1#gid=0 

-same old link-


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

sara190 said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> Today I got the nomination ( after a day, I think till my bank payment cleared) and an automated email from skillselect to apply for the visa! very exciting!
> 
> ...


Congrats Sara, Please use this link to update.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1QxW2jYZ9U572sqFIs93FFFzHJCo_lrUkmWjLMKFw5a8/edit?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

Any update regarding payment ??


----------



## LuoY (Nov 24, 2014)

SRN 122* received the payment mail this morning, and got NSW nomination afternoon!
It is confirmed!


----------



## prettyfatdog (Nov 25, 2014)

LuoY said:


> SRN 122* received the payment mail this morning, and got NSW nomination afternoon!
> It is confirmed!


Dear LuoY, Do you receive the payment mail, today?


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

Any update??? It's sixth week so I think now they have to gear up the process.As total 1200 applicants are there in this intake...


----------



## LuoY (Nov 24, 2014)

up to now, not yet.......


----------



## LuoY (Nov 24, 2014)

I received the payment mail at 12:18 Beijing time, my SRN is 113*!
FYI


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

LuoY said:


> I received the payment mail at 12:18 Beijing time, my SRN is 113*!
> FYI


Congrats ! All the best for your remaining visa application process...


----------



## prettyfatdog (Nov 25, 2014)

LuoY said:


> I received the payment mail at 12:18 Beijing time, my SRN is 113*!
> FYI


Congrats!!!


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

LuoY said:


> I received the payment mail at 12:18 Beijing time, my SRN is 113*! FYI


Congrats!!!


----------



## LuoY (Nov 24, 2014)

I received the payment mail at 12:18 on 1st Dec, and payment was made after half an hour, it was amazing I got the nomination at 14:23, just 2h later!!!
My SRN is 113*, and hope all of you guys get the nomination very soon!


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

with this rate, I think I will be asked for payment by end of december 

my SRN is 178x


----------



## Allelockon (Sep 16, 2014)

chill out my friends, we all getting there . Look like they work more professional than July intake


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

LuoY said:


> I received the payment mail at 12:18 on 1st Dec, and payment was made after half an hour, it was amazing I got the nomination at 14:23, just 2h later!!!
> My SRN is 113*, and hope all of you guys get the nomination very soon!


Wow..seems to me they have improve their processing efficiency..don't worry guys..just wait patiently for our turn..


----------



## dalinghome (Nov 27, 2014)

131x, still waiting the payment mail


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

dalinghome said:


> 131x, still waiting the payment mail


I found that , 14xx got invitation for payment , I don't know , why this time nsw are slow. Like this it will take 6 month to get invitation for me .


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

bruce1985 said:


> I found that , 14xx got invitation for payment , I don't know , why this time nsw are slow. Like this it will take 6 month to get invitation for me .


14** got invitation for payment ? Is this source of news reliable ? As far as we know from this forum they are not processing that fast..


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

I found that from other forum


----------



## dalinghome (Nov 27, 2014)

bruce1985 said:


> I found that , 14xx got invitation for payment , I don't know , why this time nsw are slow. Like this it will take 6 month to get invitation for me .


Cross my fingers for you. I don't know your srn but just don't loss faith 
someone may just get extra luck or special consideration, but overall it is still working based on srn order. Wouldn't be long


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

I told you guys , I am waitin to apply for this 190 from January . Even last July , when I tried , I was unsuccessful. But my some friends were able to lodge. As I have been checking 190 nsw from last few month , I always find that , first 2 month they are Always slow , few 100 applicant only get invitation. And last month all get invitation . I guess at end they don't even check anything , just give invitation. I hope they will do same this time , and finish all before jan 15


----------



## dalinghome (Nov 27, 2014)

bruce1985 said:


> I told you guys , I am waitin to apply for this 190 from January . Even last July , when I tried , I was unsuccessful. But my some friends were able to lodge. As I have been checking 190 nsw from last few month , I always find that , first 2 month they are Always slow , few 100 applicant only get invitation. And last month all get invitation . I guess at end they don't even check anything , just give invitation. I hope they will do same this time , and finish all before jan 15


I truly understand your feeling. Applying for pr involves massive time and energy on waiting for all kinds of results, and numerous failure. At this moment, the only thing we can do is staying strong and blessing.


----------



## nilesh28 (Dec 2, 2014)

My srn is 20**. is any one beyond this or am i the last one


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

nilesh28 said:


> My srn is 20**. is any one beyond this or am i the last one


Mine is 209*


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

siddhi817 said:


> with this rate, I think I will be asked for payment by end of december
> 
> my SRN is 178x


then what about me...late Jan'15?? <my SRN is 20*3>:biggrin1:


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Guys..just keep your cool. Exercise patience...


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

Any new updates??????


----------



## leehom415 (Dec 3, 2014)

Hello, guys. Im new here and my srn is [email protected] Hope everyone get payment email soon....


----------



## prettyfatdog (Nov 25, 2014)

leehom415 said:


> Hello, guys. Im new here and my srn is [email protected] Hope everyone get payment email soon....


Hi, do you receive the payment mail now?


----------



## dalinghome (Nov 27, 2014)

So far, so quiet this week


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

I think , it may be quiet just before the storm of invitation . Good luck guys


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

leehom415 said:


> Hello, guys. Im new here and my srn is [email protected] Hope everyone get payment email soon....


Welcome leehorn, please update your detail on spreadsheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?pli=1#gid=0

Thanks & Regards,


----------



## Rupsha2014 (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi fellows.
My SRN 12**. Received email yesterday and paid immediately. Got approval and DIBP invitation this morning (03.12.2014).

Good luck for others who are waiting.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

hafiz_bd said:


> Hi fellows.
> My SRN 12**. Received email yesterday and paid immediately. Got approval and DIBP invitation this morning (03.12.2014).
> 
> Good luck for others who are waiting.


Thanks for your update...looks like they have progress to the 12** series


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

ElectraEagle said:


> Welcome leehorn, please update your detail on spreadsheet
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?pli=1#gid=0
> 
> Thanks & Regards,


I tried with the quoted link but am unable to access the file, hence re-quoting the link...

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1QxW2jYZ9U572sqFIs93FFFzHJCo_lrUkmWjLMKFw5a8/edit?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## prettyfatdog (Nov 25, 2014)

dreamz said:


> Thanks for your update...looks like they have progress to the 12** series


My SRN is 116X, but i have not received any mail yet.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

prettyfatdog said:


> My SRN is 116X, but i have not received any mail yet.


Hi..perhaps of different CO being assigned to your case ?


----------



## prettyfatdog (Nov 25, 2014)

dreamz said:


> Hi..perhaps of different CO being assigned to your case ?


There are other reasons, NSW always has many reasons. Waiting hopelessly！


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

prettyfatdog said:


> There are other reasons, NSW always has many reasons. Waiting hopelessly！


Have faith, i am sure things will turn out in your favour. God favour the brave.


----------



## prettyfatdog (Nov 25, 2014)

dreamz said:


> Have faith, i am sure things will turn out in your favour. God favour the brave.


Thanks for your encouragement！


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Any updates ?


----------



## prettyfatdog (Nov 25, 2014)

dreamz said:


> Any updates ?


No yet！


----------



## roro123 (Dec 4, 2014)

HI guys i am new here, My SRN no. 128* I just received the request for payment. paid immediately. they are moving fast thats what my lawyer in sydney says.


----------



## roro123 (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I just received the email for payment, my SRN no. 128*, paid up, my lawyer says that they moving very fast.


----------



## dalinghome (Nov 27, 2014)

Hope today is a good day


----------



## prettyfatdog (Nov 25, 2014)

dalinghome said:


> Hope today is a good day


Hi, what 's your SNR?


----------



## dalinghome (Nov 27, 2014)

*Edit for more details*



prettyfatdog said:


> Hi, what 's your SNR?


My srn is 131x, i have updated my srn in the google excel. And I am blessing It will make great progress during the rest of this week


----------



## prettyfatdog (Nov 25, 2014)

dalinghome said:


> My srn is 131x, i have updated my srn in the google excel. And I am blessing It will make great progress during the rest of this week


NOW we are only waiting!


----------



## LuoY (Nov 24, 2014)

SRN 120* and 127* NSW state nomination were approved this morning!
Cheers!


----------



## LuoY (Nov 24, 2014)

1160 just received the payment mail!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

NSW is clearing all payments, documents receiving and state nominations before Xmas closing. 
Cheers guys!


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

LuoY said:


> SRN 120* and 127* NSW state nomination were approved this morning!
> Cheers!


127*..moving on to 13** series soon i guess...


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> NSW is clearing all payments, documents receiving and state nominations before Xmas closing.
> Cheers guys!


Highly unlikely, as xmas is only 2 weeks away.


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> NSW is clearing all payments, documents receiving and state nominations before Xmas closing.
> Cheers guys!


How do u know? Did u call them?


----------



## prettyfatdog (Nov 25, 2014)

my srn 116x have not received any mail yet! Ridiculous！！！！


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

prettyfatdog said:


> my srn 116x have not received any mail yet! Ridiculous！！！！


Have you check your junk mail box ?


----------



## prettyfatdog (Nov 25, 2014)

dreamz said:


> Have you check your junk mail box ?



I have checked mail box and junk mail many times one day!


----------



## Allelockon (Sep 16, 2014)

Just received the email for payment guys. My number 's 130*. You guys will receive your ticket soon.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Allelockon said:


> Just received the email for payment guys. My number 's 130*. You guys will receive your ticket soon.


Good news..moving on to 13** series !


----------



## dalinghome (Nov 27, 2014)

Allelockon said:


> Just received the email for payment guys. My number 's 130*. You guys will receive your ticket soon.


good news at the end of day. I am 131* , hopefully soon for me


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Allelockon said:


> Just received the email for payment guys. My number 's 130*. You guys will receive your ticket soon.


Congrats !


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

Allelockon said:


> Just received the email for payment guys. My number 's 130*. You guys will receive your ticket soon.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## prettyfatdog (Nov 25, 2014)

Allelockon said:


> Just received the email for payment guys. My number 's 130*. You guys will receive your ticket soon.


Hi, is the payment mail sent from the mail account 'bizmigration.enquiries (at) business.nsw.gov.au' ?


----------



## Allelockon (Sep 16, 2014)

Request for Fee Payment - NSW State Nomination Application
[email protected]


----------



## prettyfatdog (Nov 25, 2014)

Allelockon said:


> Request for Fee Payment - NSW State Nomination Application
> [email protected]


Thank you very much!!!
I will check this mail in the following days!


----------



## David Linboln (Nov 4, 2014)

Allelockon said:


> Request for Fee Payment - NSW State Nomination Application
> [email protected]


Was this email sent to your email that was registered during the applying process? Mine registration email address is a different one from the one used in the EOI system.

Thanks.


----------



## LuoY (Nov 24, 2014)

David Linboln said:


> Was this email sent to your email that was registered during the applying process? Mine registration email address is a different one from the one used in the EOI system.
> 
> Thanks.


会发到你申请申请州担保时填写的邮箱，可以和注册eoi时的邮箱不一致。


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

LuoY said:


> 会发到你申请申请州担保时填写的邮箱，可以和注册eoi时的邮箱不一致。


it means.. translating..!

will be sent to you when you fill out an application to apply for state guarantees mailbox and the mailbox can be inconsistent when registering eoi


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> NSW is clearing all payments, documents receiving and state nominations before Xmas closing.
> Cheers guys!


Hi Mithu

How do you know is valuable info.. Could it be validated? Thanks for the hopes! :attention:


----------



## Allelockon (Sep 16, 2014)

David Linboln said:


> Was this email sent to your email that was registered during the applying process? Mine registration email address is a different one from the one used in the EOI system.
> 
> Thanks.


I think they will send to the same email that you received your Ref No. 

Don't stress, when the email comes definitely you will recognize it, bright & shiny


----------



## prettyfatdog (Nov 25, 2014)

I have just received the payment email from NSW. My SRN is 126X!
Cheers!


----------



## dalinghome (Nov 27, 2014)

prettyfatdog said:


> I have just received the payment email from NSW. My SRN is 126X!
> Cheers!


You used to claim your srn was 116x?


----------



## prettyfatdog (Nov 25, 2014)

dalinghome said:


> You used to claim your srn was 116x?


too exciting! typo!
My srn is 116X!!!


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

prettyfatdog said:


> too exciting! typo!
> My srn is 116X!!!


Congrats ! Your patience has paid off ! All the best for the rest of the application process !


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Any updates today?


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

cgsaipradeep said:


> Any updates today?


Nothing on my side (1558) as i anticipate that they have only started working on 13**series.


----------



## Allelockon1 (Nov 8, 2014)

dreamz said:


> Nothing on my side (1558) as i anticipate that they have only started working on 13**series.


I don't know when I will be receiving payment email from NSW. My SRN is 22**


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

Allelockon1 said:


> I don't know when I will be receiving payment email from NSW. My SRN is 22**


After me sure . My arm is 209*
Lolz


----------



## dalinghome (Nov 27, 2014)

131x just received payment request. Hope the rest will receive it soon


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

dalinghome said:


> 131x just received payment request. Hope the rest will receive it soon


Congrats !


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

bruce1985 said:


> After me sure . My arm is 209*
> Lolz


Patience...seems that they are starting to step up on the progress...in 13** series


----------



## prettyfatdog (Nov 25, 2014)

dreamz said:


> Congrats ! Your patience has paid off ! All the best for the rest of the application process !


Thank you very much!
I will have a sound sleep tonight.


----------



## ravi201 (Oct 8, 2014)

SR489 Positive Report received today for regional sponsorship from NSW and suggested me to apply for visa (489) . Can anyone suggest me what are the further processes after positive assessment from the region NSW?


----------



## nbglpg (Dec 5, 2014)

I have got the payment request email 1hour ago... Share this information with u guys! Arm 14XX


----------



## nbglpg (Dec 5, 2014)

Srn 14XX


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

nbglpg said:


> Srn 14XX


Hi..Congrats...14**....that's fast


----------



## dalinghome (Nov 27, 2014)

I just pay the payment today. And there is another email requiring me to provide skill assessment and qualification, and I have sent it today. Will it take longer time to process my case before givin me nomination.


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

dalinghome said:


> I just pay the payment today. And there is another email requiring me to provide skill assessment and qualification, and I have sent it today. Will it take longer time to process my case before givin me nomination.


It won't take much time. Maximum on Tuesday u will get your nomination. Get ready for your next step.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

nbglpg said:


> I have got the payment request email 1hour ago... Share this information with u guys! Arm 14XX


Congratulations!


----------



## Jerry1209 (Dec 5, 2014)

SRN 140X, received two emails ask for payment and add documents (IELTS, PY, UNI, Assessment result) at 16:47pm Sydney time.


----------



## ravi201 (Oct 8, 2014)

Pradeep pls help me out and clarify me about Orana region


----------



## Jerry1209 (Dec 5, 2014)

ravi201 said:


> SR489 Positive Report received today for regional sponsorship from NSW and suggested me to apply for visa (489) . Can anyone suggest me what are the further processes after positive assessment from the region NSW?
> 
> ANybody there pls help me out


This thread is for 190 NSW SS visa, not for 489. Leave here.


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

By the way Jerry1209! "Leave here" im quite surprised by your tone of kicking someone out of the forum. If someone is new and doesn't know much ,it doesn't mean he should be humiliated in this tone " it was just a matter of luck that u succeeded on 22nd October- a complete luck, not ur talent. so Every one has repect , one should not forget his/past.


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

ravi201 said:


> Pradeep pls help me out and clarify me about Orana region


Dear i dont know about Orana as ui have lodged 489SS for SI but the process is same

Login to ur skill select account. U will see the tab for "apply Visa". it will take u to another page where u will have to create another "immi Account". after account creation u would asked much details just like EOI . it will be aroud 18 pages. No documents uploading. Just fill in details and pay the visa fee 3520 AUD. and then u will be able to upload docs. And print medical ref feral letter. After docs uploading u may be alloted CO ina month or 2. Then he woud ask for medicals and PCC and he will dicide on ur outcome thats it


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

sam657 said:


> Dear i dont know about Orana as ui have lodged 489SS for SI but the process is same
> 
> Login to ur skill select account. U will see the tab for "apply Visa". it will take u to another page where u will have to create another "immi Account". after account creation u would asked much details just like EOI . it will be aroud 18 pages. No documents uploading. Just fill in details and pay the visa fee 3520 AUD. and then u will be able to upload docs. And print medical ref feral letter. After docs uploading u may be alloted CO ina month or 2. Then he woud ask for medicals and PCC and he will dicide on ur outcome thats it


Thanks, sam for helping someone who is in need! I like your initiative/ approach.

cgsaipradeep, I have referred him. I thought you amy help him. If you add something in sam's note/ blog, please do that.

Jerry, you are also right. This thread is dedicated to NSW-190 SS. But please don't be offensive, bro.

Thanks & Best Regards,


----------



## Dinu001 (Dec 5, 2014)

*Nsw 190*

Hi all,

I been checking all comments ...! MY SRN 152X .... Last Friday I made a request for expedite process as I m on a bridging VISA, just week after today ( Friday ) I got a mail for payment and documents like IELTS, Skill assessment. 

I submit them 17:45 Sydney time , got reply 18:01 saying its approved and same time I got the skill select nomination, 

It was so quick I didn't expect that ...!


----------



## Jerry1209 (Dec 5, 2014)

Sam657, I know you try to be nice, but I can't understand any single words you said.
The word" leave here", means leave this thread. I have no idea what you are thinking about.

And to my understanding, this thread is for NSW 190 Oct intake. Everyone who is looking at this thread are to share information regarding 190 visa. When you try to be nice, have u consider the feeling of the reader who found new post under this thread but totally irrelevant to 190 visa? You were there, you should be able to imagine that feeling.

And second, if you follow up ravi201's posts, you can see his last posts are in threads:

"Got Invitation of 489 relative sponsored visa for Victoria State"
and
"Orana 489 regional nomination".

So, he knows to post at relevant thread to share/ask information, then why he still give another post in this thread.

You can say, and i agree with this, i'm cruel and rude. What you can't deny is i'm right.

This topic should be end at this stage. If any of you still try to lead this thread to other topics, i'm afraid i will bring this to a higher level. I'm serious.
=============================================

Enough junk talks. I will share more details with other guys who really have needs.

According to my case, applicants will receive two emails. Both were generated by system, so no direct reply to those emails. One is ask for payment, another is ask for additional documents.

Payment email will direct you to another webpage to finish online payment. Be sure to check the email address on your payment page is correct. After you paid fee, system will email you a receipt of payment, which includes a receipt number. And according to payment email from CO, you need to reply a email address at his email to tell them you have made payment, and include that receipt number and your SRN in reply.

Payment system may issue you a receipt letter with some delay, 5mins in my case. After you replied that special address, NSW government system will give you an auto-reply email back.

Another email may ask you for further documents. In my case, IELTS, PY, skill assessment, and University letter, those files i remember i uploaded on Oct that day. Anyway, you need to reply CO with documents to *CO's email address*. He may not reply you, if you reply like me at 9pm.

My last suggestion is to include your SRN at reply title for better allocating, and do not forget to mention you SRN at all your email reply.

It only passed 1 week from SRN 1300 to 1400, they are speeding up. So Bros and Sis, light is in front of us, very close. Keep in mind not to call NSW to disturb CO, they are working.


----------



## David Linboln (Nov 4, 2014)

Rupsha2014 said:


> Hi fellows.
> My SRN 12**. Received email yesterday and paid immediately. Got approval and DIBP invitation this morning (03.12.2014).
> 
> Good luck for others who are waiting.


Congratulations


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

Dinu001 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I been checking all comments ...! MY SRN 152X .... Last Friday I made a request for expedite process as I m on a bridging VISA, just week after today ( Friday ) I got a mail for payment and documents like IELTS, Skill assessment.
> 
> ...


Hi, what reason did you give to expedite your case? Do you live in Sydney? Can you pls tell me ?


----------



## David Linboln (Nov 4, 2014)

LuoY said:


> 会发到你申请申请州担保时填写的邮箱，可以和注册eoi时的邮箱不一致。


Thanks buddy!!!


----------



## Dinu001 (Dec 5, 2014)

bruce1985 said:


> Hi, what reason did you give to expedite your case? Do you live in Sydney? Can you pls tell me ?


I live and work in Regional NSW ...!!


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

Any update?
Hope that...this week,they will cover more applicants than last week...


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

swapnil361 said:


> Any update?
> Hope that...this week,they will cover more applicants than last week...


Ya I think so. They might finish max in this week.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

No updates from anyone today ?


----------



## nilesh28 (Dec 2, 2014)

may be they are working on 14xx series, and we have only 3 participant with that series. hopefully they can move on 15xx series from tomorrow


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

nilesh28 said:


> may be they are working on 14xx series, and we have only 3 participant with that series. hopefully they can move on 15xx series from tomorrow


Well..you might be correct..we shall see tomorrow..


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

Hope they finish all before Christmas . Wish everyone one best of luck . Every day 50 invitation , that will help a lot


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

Any update?


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

ElectraEagle said:


> Any update?


Nope


----------



## karthik8823 (May 28, 2014)

Guys any updates today???


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

karthik8823 said:


> Guys any updates today???


Bro what's your application status?


----------



## karthik8823 (May 28, 2014)

Hpatel said:


> Bro what's your application status?


Still waiting for documents requests. Don't know why it's taking so long.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

Anybody got payment request today?


----------



## abs1885 (Sep 6, 2014)

Untill 28 November only 64 invitations were issued by NSW.But during this time members having SRN range between 100 to 200 were getting payment request and invitations plus the applicants whose files were processed fast.Where are rest of applicants are ?


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

abs1885 said:


> Untill 28 November only 64 invitations were issued by NSW.But during this time members having SRN range between 100 to 200 were getting payment request and invitations plus the applicants whose files were processed fast.Where are rest of applicants are ?


Until 28 nov they were processing for special condition ones. Now they are processing for normal cases. Hope they gonna send all 200/300 invitation this weekend next week 200/300 and remaining end of December .


----------



## shiksu (Oct 30, 2014)

I am new over here. My SRN is 148x. Still waiting for payment request.


----------



## nilesh28 (Dec 2, 2014)

how do you come to know this valuable information or are u hoping for this to happen


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

nilesh28 said:


> how do you come to know this valuable information or are u hoping for this to happen


Yup , I hope this information be true . Like this if you agree with me as well


----------



## nilesh28 (Dec 2, 2014)

@bruce1985

how do you come to know this valuable information or are u hoping for this to happen


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

nilesh28 said:


> @bruce1985
> 
> how do you come to know this valuable information or are u hoping for this to happen


Yup. I want this to happen. I am just making guess or prediction from last (July) intake. And from December 25- jan 1st week they gonna have holiday hangover, hence they need to clear as much as they can before that day ( I guess)


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

Any update??


----------



## abs1885 (Sep 6, 2014)

Its been 3 days and there is no any update so far?


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

dalinghome said:


> I just pay the payment today. And there is another email requiring me to provide skill assessment and qualification, and I have sent it today. Will it take longer time to process my case before givin me nomination.


What's the status of your nomination. Got approval?


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

karthik8823 said:


> Hpatel said:
> 
> 
> > Bro what's your application status?
> ...


I guess u should give a call to nsw once. Because in this group bro u did payment first and u r in 1200/1300 series. It's just a suggestion.


----------



## nilesh28 (Dec 2, 2014)

do any one has information about the progress. why there is no update since last three days.


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

nilesh28 said:


> do any one has information about the progress. why there is no update since last three days.


God knows what's happening there.


----------



## karthik8823 (May 28, 2014)

Hpatel said:


> I guess u should give a call to nsw once. Because in this group bro u did payment first and u r in 1200/1300 series. It's just a suggestion.


I had called them but answer was would be contacted by co by this week or before Christmas. I am thinking it would go to Jan as per the speed they are progressing.


----------



## asadmagsi (Nov 24, 2014)

My SRN is 21** and i received payment request today and additional documents request like IELTS employment assessment and additional documents


----------



## nilesh28 (Dec 2, 2014)

@asadmagsi

congrats. did u give request for expediting your case fsater?


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

asadmagsi said:


> My SRN is 21** and i received payment request today and additional documents request like IELTS employment assessment and additional documents


Did you expedite your case? Are you from nsw?


----------



## asadmagsi (Nov 24, 2014)

No i didnot. I am from Pakistan


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

SRN: 178X. still awaiting payment request


----------



## Jerry1209 (Dec 5, 2014)

14XX, request for add documents and payment on 5 Dec, made and reply
received invitation on 8 Dec 6pm, lodged application to immi account, uploaded attachments i have.
Done Medi assessment today. 

Now, just waiting for Case Officer.


----------



## asadmagsi (Nov 24, 2014)

why did they asked me for employment assessment?? It is written on their website that it is not mandatory however recommended. But you can provide employee references in case u donot have employment assessment.


----------



## Jerry1209 (Dec 5, 2014)

asadmagsi said:


> why did they asked me for employment assessment?? It is written on their website that it is not mandatory however recommended. But you can provide employee references in case u donot have employment assessment.


They only ask you employment assessment, when you claim point on working experience.

Otherwise, it's not mandatory


----------



## asadmagsi (Nov 24, 2014)

Employment references are only needed if you are claiming skilled employment points and do not have an assessment 
of your work experience from your skills assessing authority. 
copied from their website.


----------



## David Linboln (Nov 4, 2014)

asadmagsi said:


> My SRN is 21** and i received payment request today and additional documents request like IELTS employment assessment and additional documents


Hi,buddy, have you paid the application fee successfully?

I could not pay the fee.


----------



## asadmagsi (Nov 24, 2014)

yes i paid and it took 2 minuts.. what happend to you?


----------



## David Linboln (Nov 4, 2014)

Jerry1209 said:


> 14XX, request for add documents and payment on 5 Dec, made and reply
> received invitation on 8 Dec 6pm, lodged application to immi account, uploaded attachments i have.
> Done Medi assessment today.
> 
> Now, just waiting for Case Officer.


Westpac
Erroneous data was provided to our payment service
Sorry, your payment can not be completed now.

PayWay was unable to process the information passed to it from the previous page.

Contact the company you wish to pay to report this problem or try again later.


Technical Information
The following information may be useful to the merchant's web developer:

ActionContextId:UooLuiZ7sy403UX9Qd8eYg

Field Name:receipt_address
Field Value:40433330''.com
Error Message:Invalid email address.


----------



## asadmagsi (Nov 24, 2014)

Chk that u are giving information correct.. name card number verification pin 3 digits and validity. also instruct your bank that i will make international payment. in my case i had to inform bank that i will make international payment so please open it for me...ask your bank abut the issue


----------



## David Linboln (Nov 4, 2014)

thanks buddy.
But it seems that my email address was invalid. J will make a phone call tomorrow anyway to check this out.
Really annoying.
Thanks!


----------



## David Linboln (Nov 4, 2014)

Jerry1209 said:


> 14XX, request for add documents and payment on 5 Dec, made and reply
> received invitation on 8 Dec 6pm, lodged application to immi account, uploaded attachments i have.
> Done Medi assessment today.
> 
> Now, just waiting for Case Officer.


WOW ! WHAT A EFFICIENT WAY!

Is your email address a QQ one?

Thanks.


----------



## shiksu (Oct 30, 2014)

Got payment and document upload email today at 6.20PM, but in payment email link is not working and document email does not have any link. SRN 148x.

May need to call them tomorrow.


----------



## asadmagsi (Nov 24, 2014)

thr will be no link for document upload u have to send ur case officer.. emails are given in ur email bottom. u will receive only payment link


----------



## shiksu (Oct 30, 2014)

asadmagsi said:


> thr will be no link for document upload u have to send ur case officer.. emails are given in ur email bottom. u will receive only payment link


Thank you. I realized that and have already send my documents. 

But still payment link is not working for me. It says "Click here" but the hyperlink is missing. I have emailed them now. Hoping to get a fixed link.


----------



## cvetu2004 (Sep 17, 2014)

asadmagsi said:


> My SRN is 21** and i received payment request today and additional documents request like IELTS employment assessment and additional documents


Wow! It seems they are randomly picking the SRN....mine was 18xx and hopefully it gets selected too soon.


----------



## David Linboln (Nov 4, 2014)

srn 146*, made the payment a few minutes ago.

Good luck to you all.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

asadmagsi said:


> My SRN is 21** and i received payment request today and additional documents request like IELTS employment assessment and additional documents


Congratulations, bro.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

Anybody share spreadsheet link please.


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

SRN-152* made the payment, received payment & documents request yesterday evening.

ElectraEagle, here is the payment link. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1QxW2jYZ9U572sqFIs93FFFzHJCo_lrUkmWjLMKFw5a8/edit?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi guys, i just got payment request & document request from NSW 15 mins ago ! SRN 1558


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

ElectraEagle, here is the spreadsheet link.. not payment link.. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

Buffal0 said:


> SRN-152* made the payment, received payment & documents request yesterday evening.
> 
> ElectraEagle, here is the payment link.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1QxW2jYZ9U572sqFIs93FFFzHJCo_lrUkmWjLMKFw5a8/edit?pli=1#gid=0


Congrats, Buffl0


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

Buffal0 said:


> ElectraEagle, here is the spreadsheet link.. not payment link..
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

dreamz said:


> Hi guys, i just got payment request & document request from NSW 15 mins ago ! SRN 1558


Congratulations!!!


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

swapnil361 said:


> Congratulations!!!


Thanks bro...I got both the e-mails (payment & documents) at 12.03pm (Sydney Time), payment made & documents submitted at approximately 1.10pm (Sydney Time).


----------



## asadmagsi (Nov 24, 2014)

dalinghome said:


> I just pay the payment today. And there is another email requiring me to provide skill assessment and qualification, and I have sent it today. Will it take longer time to process my case before givin me nomination.


Skill assessment u mean CDR?? or employment assessment which is additional services?


----------



## shiksu (Oct 30, 2014)

I have received three emails till now to make payment, but payment link is not functional in any one of them. Contacted my CO, but issue is still not fixed.

Very annoying!


----------



## WhatEverName (Dec 11, 2014)

Got Payment and Doc request a few hours ago - Ref. No. 18xx


----------



## asadmagsi (Nov 24, 2014)

shiksu said:


> I have received three emails till now to make payment, but payment link is not functional in any one of them. Contacted my CO, but issue is still not fixed.
> 
> Very annoying!


Dear can you tell me.. did they asked employment assessment?? I have CDR assesment from engineers australia. but for experiance i dn have asssesment. It is written over thr that it is not mandatory but recommended. If u dn have employement assemsent u can send employee referances.. what is ur case?


----------



## asadmagsi (Nov 24, 2014)

shiksu said:


> I have received three emails till now to make payment, but payment link is not functional in any one of them. Contacted my CO, but issue is still not fixed.
> 
> Very annoying!


what browser u r using?? try chrome. sometime it is the browser who creats problm


----------



## asadmagsi (Nov 24, 2014)

WhatEverName said:


> Got Payment and Doc request a few hours ago - Ref. No. 18xx


Congrats.. what is ur occupation? what documents they asked u?


----------



## WhatEverName (Dec 11, 2014)

asadmagsi said:


> Congrats.. what is ur occupation? what documents they asked u?


Thanks 
External Auditor and they want:
"Passport, Resume, IELTS, other relevant documents"


----------



## asadmagsi (Nov 24, 2014)

WhatEverName said:


> Thanks
> External Auditor and they want:
> "Passport, Resume, IELTS, other relevant documents"


Thanks for reply.Did u submitt employement assesment (Not qualification assesment CDR) (Additional services Engineers australia) or employee referances.


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

18xx ? mine is 178x


----------



## nilesh28 (Dec 2, 2014)

can anybody guide me please, either your agent or you directly get the mail from NSW. i am processing thru agent.


----------



## nilesh28 (Dec 2, 2014)

can any body please guide me, either your agent or you directly get email from nsw. i am processing thru agent


----------



## karthik8823 (May 28, 2014)

Hi Guys,

What I feel this time is NSW is processing application as per the occupation and not the SRN. I think we need to wait until our occupation is picked by the CO.

For instance today whatever mail requests have come is for external auditor occupation as majority.

This is just a wild guess.


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

karthik8823 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> What I feel this time is NSW is processing application as per the occupation and not the SRN. I think we need to wait until our occupation is picked by the CO.
> 
> ...


Hope u called them yesterday. I guess You will receive invitation by tomorrow.


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

I am external auditor and I haven"t got yet , so they it can't be on occupation basis, I think
May be different co??


----------



## cvetu2004 (Sep 17, 2014)

WhatEverName said:


> Got Payment and Doc request a few hours ago - Ref. No. 18xx


Mine was 18xx too and still waiting...May I know what's your nominated occupation?


----------



## WhatEverName (Dec 11, 2014)

asadmagsi said:


> Thanks for reply.Did u submitt employement assesment (Not qualification assesment CDR) (Additional services Engineers australia) or employee referances.


No just educational qualifications, skill-assessment, IELTS, cv, passport.


----------



## WhatEverName (Dec 11, 2014)

nilesh28 said:


> can anybody guide me please, either your agent or you directly get the mail from NSW. i am processing thru agent.


Got the email from NSW, no agent involved


----------



## nilesh28 (Dec 2, 2014)

@ whatevername,

are you processing thru agent?


----------



## asadmagsi (Nov 24, 2014)

WhatEverName said:


> No just educational qualifications, skill-assessment, IELTS, cv, passport.


Thanks dear. Bcs they asked me employement assembent and i have not got it bcs it was not mandatory. i sent them employee referances


----------



## karthik8823 (May 28, 2014)

cgsaipradeep said:


> Hope u called them yesterday. I guess You will receive invitation by tomorrow.


Hoping so.. lets see wats gonna happen.


----------



## karthik8823 (May 28, 2014)

bruce1985 said:


> I am external auditor and I haven"t got yet , so they it can't be on occupation basis, I think
> May be different co??


Could be possible as well.


----------



## asadmagsi (Nov 24, 2014)

can any body help me.. m confused..How can i claim experience points..
Do i need employment assessment? or employee references are fine. 
Any body got employment assessment along with CDR qualification assessment? is it mandatory for DIBP?? on NSW website it is mentioned that employee referances are fine if u hv not employement assesment. PLZ resolve my confusion


----------



## shiksu (Oct 30, 2014)

asadmagsi said:


> what browser u r using?? try chrome. sometime it is the browser who creats problm



I have tried all browsers (chrome, explorer, mozilla) and two different computers and even my iphone. I don't know what is wrong with it. 

I think the hyperlink to "Click here for payment" is missing.

They said they will contact digital services to fix it and nothing came up from them today.


----------



## shiksu (Oct 30, 2014)

asadmagsi said:


> Dear can you tell me.. did they asked employment assessment?? I have CDR assesment from engineers australia. but for experiance i dn have asssesment. It is written over thr that it is not mandatory but recommended. If u dn have employement assemsent u can send employee referances.. what is ur case?


They only asked for passport, IELTS and Degree in my case.


----------



## shiksu (Oct 30, 2014)

Is payment link which we get in email for the particular application? If not, can someone give the url for payment link. 

Link in my email does not work.


----------



## asadmagsi (Nov 24, 2014)

link is linked with your SRN.. when i open link my SRN was mentioned.. there is no general link for payment.. individuals get ther link with SRN mentioned.


----------



## WhatEverName (Dec 11, 2014)

shiksu said:


> Is payment link which we get in email for the particular application? If not, can someone give the url for payment link.
> 
> Link in my email does not work.



Try a different browser / computer. The link is unique for your case. 
On the Payment page all fields are pre filled with your details, except for credit card details of course.

Make a right click over the HERE in the line with "Please click *here* to pay the correct amount. " -> then click "copy link" and send me a private mail with the link. I will check if it's working on my computer.


----------



## alichauhdry (Jul 3, 2013)

hi,
i just recived 2xemails for the payment documents required by NSW.
I am confused where to send my documents as its written not to reply this email..is it to send email with attached docs to case officer email given at the end of email?
pls reply


----------



## asadmagsi (Nov 24, 2014)

alichauhdry said:


> hi,
> i just recived 2xemails for the payment documents required by NSW.
> I am confused where to send my documents as its written not to reply this email..is it to send email with attached docs to case officer email given at the end of email?
> pls reply


yes send to case officer.. who is ur case officer? my CO is Maria Estrado.


----------



## asadmagsi (Nov 24, 2014)

asadmagsi said:


> yes send to case officer.. who is ur case officer? my CO is Maria Estrado.


and make sure when u pay sucessully inform them on [email protected].


----------



## nilesh28 (Dec 2, 2014)

alichauhdry said:


> hi,
> i just recived 2xemails for the payment documents required by NSW.
> I am confused where to send my documents as its written not to reply this email..is it to send email with attached docs to case officer email given at the end of email?
> pls reply


Can you please provide your SRN series no.


----------



## alichauhdry (Jul 3, 2013)

thanks Asad Magsi & All for reply...
My SRn number was 15......& my case officer is different


----------



## Shabzz (Oct 23, 2014)

asadmagsi said:


> Thanks dear. Bcs they asked me employement assembent and i have not got it bcs it was not mandatory. i sent them employee referances


Dear asadmagsi,

Skill assessment is necessary. In your case, you should have skills assessment of the occupation you are applying from the relevant body either way, whether you are claiming points of your employment or not.


----------



## asadmagsi (Nov 24, 2014)

Shabzz said:


> Dear asadmagsi,
> 
> Skill assessment is necessary. In your case, you should have skills assessment of the occupation you are applying from the relevant body either way, whether you are claiming points of your employment or not.


Dear I have occupation skill assesment means CDR outcome..employemnt assesment is difrent..engineers australia charge 160USD for that service


----------



## shiksu (Oct 30, 2014)

Finally I was able to make payment today. It was my work email which messed up the payment link. Gave gmail ID and it worked smoothly.

Waiting for result now.


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

asadmagsi said:


> Employment references are only needed if you are claiming skilled employment points and do not have an assessment
> of your work experience from your skills assessing authority.
> copied from their website.


A friend of mine (who has applied in the Oct 2014 intake with SRN in 14xx series) was only asked to submit the employment reference letter.


----------



## nilesh28 (Dec 2, 2014)

any news form 16xx series


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

CO as asked for Work Experience, what would be opt to submit him. any suggestion please..


----------



## asadmagsi (Nov 24, 2014)

dear all.after payment on 10th dec, i hve received invitation today 12th Dec  my SRN 21**


----------



## abs1885 (Sep 6, 2014)

Buffalo Just submit your reference letters from your job which your qualification has been assessed.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi guys, i just got my invitation at 5.03pm Sydney time, this come less than 30 mins after the CO e mail me at 4.35pm Sydney time seeking further clarification on some of documents submitted yesterday. Can anyone help me update the spreadsheet as i am on andriod now.


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

abs1885 said:


> Buffalo Just submit your reference letters from your job which your qualification has been assessed.


thanks abs, i have provided him with a letter from my employer mentioning that "i am working as "xx" from "xx" with this company. Would that be fine?


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

dreamz said:


> Hi guys, i just got my invitation at 5.03pm Sydney time, this come less than 30 mins after the CO e mail me at 4.35pm Sydney time seeking further clarification on some of documents submitted yesterday. Can anyone help me update the spreadsheet as i am on andriod now.


congrats mate! will do it.


----------



## shiksu (Oct 30, 2014)

Finally got my invitation!!


----------



## abs1885 (Sep 6, 2014)

as you have provided them.So nothing we can do now.But it was highly recommanded if you could have included duties aswell.


----------



## shiksu (Oct 30, 2014)

Dear All

I need police clearance from US, India and Australia. I have already got one from India.

I am waiting for US clearance and still need to apply for Australian Police Clearance. 

Do you think it is fine to apply for visa before I get all the police clearances?

Do I also need to get medical done before applying for visa?


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

I hope they gonna finish all 16xx ,17xx and 18xx series next week and following next week 19xx, 20xx and 21xx series.


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

bruce1985 said:


> I hope they gonna finish all 16xx ,17xx and 18xx series next week and following next week 19xx, 20xx and 21xx series.



Hope for the best !!!


----------



## karthik8823 (May 28, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I had called again to NSW today to take the update on status of my application. I was informed by CO saying they had already requested for payment and documents and anyway I told him that I haven't received any mail as such. Then CO requested payment and document immediately.

I have already sent my payment acknowledgement and documents requested, Now awaiting for invite.


----------



## cvetu2004 (Sep 17, 2014)

karthik8823 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had called again to NSW today to take the update on status of my application. I was informed by CO saying they had already requested for payment and documents and anyway I told him that I haven't received any mail as such. Then CO requested payment and document immediately.
> 
> I have already sent my payment acknowledgement and documents requested, Now awaiting for invite.


What time did you call today? I tried to call them 8x to no avail. Instead, I've sent an email quoting my SRN to inquire about the status of my application (ask about the payment request). Hopefully to receive their response the soonest and for all pending applications too.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Now you people will agree with me !:



dreamz said:


> Highly unlikely, as xmas is only 2 weeks away.





cgsaipradeep said:


> How do u know? Did u call them?





Buffal0 said:


> Hi Mithu
> 
> How do you know is valuable info.. Could it be validated? Thanks for the hopes! :attention:





mithu93ku said:


> NSW is clearing all payments, documents receiving and state nominations before Xmas closing.
> Cheers guys!


----------



## karthik8823 (May 28, 2014)

cvetu2004 said:


> What time did you call today? I tried to call them 8x to no avail. Instead, I've sent an email quoting my SRN to inquire about the status of my application (ask about the payment request). Hopefully to receive their response the soonest and for all pending applications too.


Hi Cvetu2004,
I called them around 3pm AEDT. It got connected to the co directly.


----------



## Allelockon1 (Nov 8, 2014)

Any Idea when will i get payment email?, My srn is 22**


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

Allelockon1 said:


> Any Idea when will i get payment email?, My srn is 22**


I guess you will get invited 1st week of jan . So keep calm and enjoy


----------



## Allelockon1 (Nov 8, 2014)

If I have to call NSW for status enquiry, which no should i dial?


----------



## shiksu (Oct 30, 2014)

allelockon1 said:


> if i have to call nsw for status enquiry, which no should i dial?


02-98428155


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

Allelockon1 said:


> If I have to call NSW for status enquiry, which no should i dial?


Plz don't call this number until urgent, cuz calling in this number will be lead processing slow, hence just have patience guys , everyone will get chance


----------



## alichauhdry (Jul 3, 2013)

*English requirement changes on DIBP*

Dear All,
Can anybody help to clarify about the English language requirement changes?as I revived correspondence on my EOI on 23/11/2014 about English language.
Is there any addition English language test to give or IELTS is enough?


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

alichauhdry said:


> Dear All,
> Can anybody help to clarify about the English language requirement changes?as I revived correspondence on my EOI on 23/11/2014 about English language.
> Is there any addition English language test to give or IELTS is enough?


What correspondence you got about English? However, please go through information vide link below.
Alternative English Language tests for visa applicants

Thanks & Best Regards,


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

Hey guys I just guy payment request and all supporting documents , yahooooooo my arm I'd 209*
Best of luck guys


----------



## aldh (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi all , Good to see the group for October intake.My SRN is 21**.Congrats to all who got their payment link and good luck for those who are waiting.


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

bruce1985 said:


> Hey guys I just guy payment request and all supporting documents , yahooooooo my arm I'd 209* Best of luck guys


Congratulations!!


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

bruce1985 said:


> Hey guys I just guy payment request and all supporting documents , yahooooooo my arm I'd 209*
> Best of luck guys


Congratulations, dear. My SRN is 204* but still waiting. Should I call them for status inquiry?


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> Congratulations, dear. My SRN is 204* but still waiting. Should I call them for status inquiry?


Don't worry..my SRN is 17** I am also waiting for the same...they will cover all of us....as per their decided procedure....


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> Congratulations, dear. My SRN is 204* but still waiting. Should I call them for status inquiry?


That"s your choice , but I prefer not to call, cause that will delay applicational of all remaing, just wait , they will finish before christmas


----------



## overocean (Dec 15, 2014)

*What is your SRN no, buddy.*



karthik8823 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had called again to NSW today to take the update on status of my application. I was informed by CO saying they had already requested for payment and documents and anyway I told him that I haven't received any mail as such. Then CO requested payment and document immediately.
> 
> I have already sent my payment acknowledgement and documents requested, Now awaiting for invite.


What is your SRN no, buddy.


----------



## nilesh28 (Dec 2, 2014)

bruce1985 said:


> Hey guys I just guy payment request and all supporting documents , yahooooooo my arm I'd 209*
> Best of luck guys


I think they are working Occupation wise. once they pick one occupation, they complete all SRN related to it irrespective of number.


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

Just got payment request (11:06 IST) !!
SRN 17***
Hope that all get their number soon!!!!

233512 | IELTS:18/01/2014|Engineers Australia Assessment (+ve): 11/07/14| EOI submitted - 190: 04/09/14| NSW SS Application: 22/10/14


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

swapnil361 said:


> Just got payment request (11:06 IST) !!
> SRN 17***
> Hope that all get their number soon!!!!
> 
> 233512 | IELTS:18/01/2014|Engineers Australia Assessment (+ve): 11/07/14| EOI submitted - 190: 04/09/14| NSW SS Application: 22/10/14


Congratulations, mate. Your occupation please?


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> Congratulations, mate. Your occupation please?


Mechanical engineer -233512

233512 | IELTS:18/01/2014|Engineers Australia Assessment (+ve): 11/07/14| EOI submitted - 190: 04/09/14| NSW SS Application: 22/10/14


----------



## karthik8823 (May 28, 2014)

overocean said:


> What is your SRN no, buddy.


Srn 12**


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

Can I ask you guys , if I get 190 visa , does my wife & kids needs to go in nsw with me . Since she has good job in Melbourne and working there from last five years . Can you guys help me please
I think only primary applicant needs to stay and work in designated state


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

bruce1985 said:


> Can I ask you guys , if I get 190 visa , does my wife & kids needs to go in nsw with me . Since she has good job in Melbourne and working there from last five years . Can you guys help me please
> I think only primary applicant needs to stay and work in designated state


The 2 yrs moral obligation should only be applicable to the main applicant.


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

I got only payment request mail....and haven't got any mail for documents...
Are they send us two separate mail or send only one mail and mention all details like payment and documents requirement ?
Although I have paid the ss fees and got the payment receipt for the same...

233512 | IELTS:18/01/2014|Engineers Australia Assessment (+ve): 11/07/14| EOI submitted - 190: 04/09/14| NSW SS Application: 22/10/14


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

bruce1985 said:


> Can I ask you guys , if I get 190 visa , does my wife & kids needs to go in nsw with me . Since she has good job in Melbourne and working there from last five years . Can you guys help me please I think only primary applicant needs to stay and work in designated state


 I have read on some where(either immi or new site) that only main applicant should live and work in designated state..I have try to find it but unfortunately I count not able to find that detail now... 


233512 | IELTS:18/01/2014|Engineers Australia Assessment (+ve): 11/07/14| EOI submitted - 190: 04/09/14| NSW SS Application: 22/10/14


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

swapnil361 said:


> I got only payment request mail....and haven't got any mail for documents...
> Are they send us two separate mail or send only one mail and mention all details like payment and documents requirement ?
> Although I have paid the ss fees and got the payment receipt for the same...
> 
> 233512 | IELTS:18/01/2014|Engineers Australia Assessment (+ve): 11/07/14| EOI submitted - 190: 04/09/14| NSW SS Application: 22/10/14


It should be two separate e-mails that should arrive at same time but from different e-mail addresses. Perhaps they might already have your documents ?


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

why I haven't received the request yet  SRN: 178X


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

siddhi817 said:


> why I haven't received the request yet  SRN: 178X


Be patient. It will come within the week i'm sure..


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

siddhi817 said:


> why I haven't received the request yet  SRN: 178X


I am sure that u will received in this week and I think that they will cover maximum applicants before 22 dec.( Means they work till Friday only).

As per mail... They have holidays form 22 dec to 05 jan....
Please refer the part of mail...that is mentioned below....

NSW Trade & Investment will be closed from 22 December 2014 to 05 January 2015. Applications will not be processed during this time. However, if you have been requested to provide additional information or payment relating to your application, it is very important that you action this request as soon as possible.You can submit any additional information to us by either:

233512 | IELTS:18/01/2014|Engineers Australia Assessment (+ve): 11/07/14| EOI submitted - 190: 04/09/14| NSW SS Application: 22/10/14


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

dreamz said:


> It should be two separate e-mails that should arrive at same time but from different e-mail addresses. Perhaps they might already have your documents ?


I hope that.
And waiting for invitation......

233512 | IELTS:18/01/2014|Engineers Australia Assessment (+ve): 11/07/14| EOI submitted - 190: 04/09/14| NSW SS Application: 22/10/14


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

swapnil361 said:


> I am sure that u will received in this week and I think that they will cover maximum applicants before 22 dec.( Means they work till Friday only).
> 
> As per mail... They have holidays form 22 dec to 05 jan....
> Please refer the part of mail...that is mentioned below....
> ...


thanks for bucking me up guys... swapnil if you dont mind, can you tell me the third digit of your SRN ? I just want to get an idea when should I expecting email


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Swapnil361 did u send an email on defined email address with mentioning your receipt no, Srn and name that you have completed payment?
If no thn do that soon it's necessary and check your whole email of payment request. You will recieve another email with document request. 

Bruce yes only main applicant need to follow the rules and need to move to nsw that's the correct information.

Karthik what's your application status now?


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

swapnil361 said:


> I am sure that u will received in this week and I think that they will cover maximum applicants before 22 dec.( Means they work till Friday only).
> 
> As per mail... They have holidays form 22 dec to 05 jan....
> Please refer the part of mail...that is mentioned below....
> ...


Hi Swapnil,
Oohhhh Congratulations.


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Congratulations to all who got invitation.


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hpatel said:


> Swapnil361 did u send an email on defined email address with mentioning your receipt no, Srn and name that you have completed payment? If no thn do that soon it's necessary and check your whole email of payment request. You will recieve another email with document request. Bruce yes only main applicant need to follow the rules and need to move to nsw that's the correct information. Karthik what's your application status now?


I have already sent that....

233512 | IELTS:18/01/2014|Engineers Australia Assessment (+ve): 11/07/14| EOI submitted - 190: 04/09/14| NSW SS Application: 22/10/14


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

siddhi817 said:


> thanks for bucking me up guys... swapnil if you dont mind, can you tell me the third digit of your SRN ? I just want to get an idea when should I expecting email


SRN is 172x.

233512 | IELTS:18/01/2014|Engineers Australia Assessment (+ve): 11/07/14| EOI submitted - 190: 04/09/14| NSW SS Application: 22/10/14


----------



## karthik8823 (May 28, 2014)

Hpatel said:


> Swapnil361 did u send an email on defined email address with mentioning your receipt no, Srn and name that you have completed payment?
> If no thn do that soon it's necessary and check your whole email of payment request. You will recieve another email with document request.
> 
> Bruce yes only main applicant need to follow the rules and need to move to nsw that's the correct information.
> ...


Hpatel I have sent all requested docs an payments. Still waiting for application outcome.


----------



## nilesh28 (Dec 2, 2014)

any news today. my srn is 206x, i think it will come in january session


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

nilesh28 said:


> any news today. my srn is 206x, i think it will come in january session


My SRN 204*. Still waiting. What is your occupation?


----------



## cvetu2004 (Sep 17, 2014)

very quiet today...hopefully we all get our things done this week.
very eager to get payment request for srn 18xx.


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

I received payment request email just a while ago. My srn is 2009.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

cgsaipradeep said:


> I received payment request email just a while ago. My srn is 2009.


Congrats, Pradeep


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

cgsaipradeep said:


> I received payment request email just a while ago. My srn is 2009.


Congrats Pradeep, 
Hope we gonna get invite soon as well


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

cgsaipradeep said:


> I received payment request email just a while ago. My srn is 2009.


Congratulations!!!!

233512 | IELTS:18/01/2014|Engineers Australia Assessment (+ve): 11/07/14| EOI submitted - 190: 04/09/14| NSW SS Application: 22/10/14


----------



## louieandjane (Dec 16, 2014)

Got 190 invitation this afternoon. Paid last Friday. SRN164*, external auditor


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

I got the approval for SS...and in that mail it is mentioned that you will receive an invitation for visa application from DIBP in short while...at (11:03 IST)

I haven't received any mail from skill select yet...
Any one have same issue like that ...or they will send the invitation next day???


----------



## shiksu (Oct 30, 2014)

swapnil361 said:


> I got the approval for SS...and in that mail it is mentioned that you will receive an invitation for visa application from DIBP in short while...at (11:03 IST)
> 
> I haven't received any mail from skill select yet...
> Any one have same issue like that ...or they will send the invitation next day???


I received both emails at same time. Check your spam


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

swapnil361 said:


> I got the approval for SS...and in that mail it is mentioned that you will receive an invitation for visa application from DIBP in short while...at (11:03 IST)
> 
> I haven't received any mail from skill select yet...
> Any one have same issue like that ...or they will send the invitation next day???


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

178x .... and still awaiting


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

swapnil361 said:


> I got the approval for SS...and in that mail it is mentioned that you will receive an invitation for visa application from DIBP in short while...at (11:03 IST)
> 
> I haven't received any mail from skill select yet...
> Any one have same issue like that ...or they will send the invitation next day???


Hi swapnil, when did you got payment email ? And when did you paid ?


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

Have paid yesterday..an got tax invoice on same day it self...


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

swapnil361 said:


> Have paid yesterday..an got tax invoice on same day it self...


I also paid yesterday, but didn't get today, at what time did you today ? Can u plz tell me if you don't mind?


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

bruce1985 said:


> I also paid yesterday, but didn't get today, at what time did you today ? Can u plz tell me if you don't mind?


I have paid At around 2 pm (IST) ,yesterday.
And got approval today at around 11 am(IST)


----------



## WhatEverName (Dec 11, 2014)

Got invitation yesterday. 
If you don't count the day of the hostage-taking at Martin Place (I think the NSW offices are there and have been evacuated) it took 2 working days from payment to invitation. The same time everyone else has been waiting.
Cheers


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

Can anybody tell me,how much time will it take to get the invitation after got the approval of NSW nomination??...cause I have revived the approval from NSW yesterday but haven't got the invitation from skill select yet..

233512 | IELTS:18/01/2014|Engineers Australia Assessment (+ve): 11/07/14| EOI submitted - 190: 04/09/14| NSW SS Application: 22/10/14


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

What happens next.. I have paid and submitted the docs on dec 12th.. Do we get nomination approval email from nsw or direct invitation from skillselect? Thanks


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Buffal0 said:


> What happens next.. I have paid and submitted the docs on dec 12th.. Do we get nomination approval email from nsw or direct invitation from skillselect? Thanks


Swapnil check your skillelect account it happens sometimes in skill select account takes some time to change status. It was happened with me when I had applied for 190 it was still showing me status invited and apply button was enabled. And it was changed after a week.

Yes you will receive 2 emails 
One from skillelect with invitation and if you don't get any from this alternative way to check this is 
Login to your skillelect account 
Status will be invited and apply visa button will be appear.than you can apply for visa
And second email from nsw with approval


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks Patel, Just received the emails from nsw & skillselect


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Buffal0 said:


> Thanks Patel, Just received the emails from nsw


Congratulations
Start your file for 190 soon and good luck bro.


----------



## karthik8823 (May 28, 2014)

Hpatel said:


> Congratulations
> Start your file for 190 soon and good luck bro.


Hi guys

Got approval from nsw finally!!


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi guys

Got approval from nsw finally!![/QUOTE]

Good to know that congratulations.
Now start your 190 file. I was expecting your nsw nomination first in this group it took too much time.


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi guys , I also paid in 15 dec but still haven"t got invitation yet. Are any one there in same boat?


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

karthik8823 said:


> Hi guys Got approval from nsw finally!!


Congratulations!!!!

233512 | IELTS:18/01/2014|Engineers Australia Assessment (+ve): 11/07/14| EOI submitted - 190: 04/09/14| NSW SS Application: 22/10/14


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

karthik8823 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Got approval from nsw finally!!


Congrats karthik.


----------



## Mody (Dec 17, 2014)

Good Morning everyone. I made the Payment on 11 Dec. 2014 but until now i didn't get any reply from them. I sent a confirmation of payment and the requested documents to the CO. My SRN is 16XX. Any suggestions?


----------



## nilesh28 (Dec 2, 2014)

srn 206x, still didn't recieve any mail. waiting very eagerly


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

nilesh28 said:


> srn 206x, still didn't recieve any mail. waiting very eagerly


I'm on same boat with you (SRN 204*). What is your occupation? I'm an Electrical Engineer.


----------



## nilesh28 (Dec 2, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> I'm on same boat with you (SRN 204*). What is your occupation? I'm an Electrical Engineer.


Mechanical Engineer - 233512


----------



## cvetu2004 (Sep 17, 2014)

It's 4:30PM now in NSW and no payment request yet.....SRN 18xx here, Industrial Engineer.
Guess have to wait for another day again tomorrow.


----------



## shenyue001 (Dec 8, 2014)

hi everyone. My SRN is 12xx. My agent said they made payment and submitted docs on 5/12/2014. I am still waiting on invitation. Do not know what is going on.


----------



## shenyue001 (Dec 8, 2014)

Anyone like me ? who made payment and docs but still no invitation?


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

shenyue001 said:


> Anyone like me ? who made payment and docs but still no invitation?


same here mate, i made payment on 15 dec and still waiting for invitation


----------



## shenyue001 (Dec 8, 2014)

it is been more than 10 days since payment was made. I am a little bit worried.


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

shenyue001 said:


> it is been more than 10 days since payment was made. I am a little bit worried.


may be you already got invitation, check your eoi login ?


----------



## shenyue001 (Dec 8, 2014)

bruce1985 said:


> may be you already got invitation, check your eoi login ?


My agent did everything for me including the EOI. How can I check？


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

shenyue001 said:


> My agent did everything for me including the EOI. How can I check？


Tell your agent to check or ask him your eoi id and password so you can check yourself I. Eoi login in skill select


----------



## aaronlu (Sep 28, 2014)

hi guys,

i just got approved from nsw. my SRN is 18**.
i made payment this mooring 11am australian EST
and received invitation 2 minutes ago.
best luck for everyone.


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

aaronlu said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i just got approved from nsw. my SRN is 18**.
> i made payment this mooring 11am australian EST
> ...


congrats mate,
who is your CO, mine was george, I think he is slow..


----------



## Mody (Dec 17, 2014)

aaronlu said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i just got approved from nsw. my SRN is 18**.
> i made payment this mooring 11am australian EST
> ...


Congrats,

I made the payment 4 days ago (3 working days) and my SRN 16XX but nothing until now. is there any body in the same boat?


----------



## cvetu2004 (Sep 17, 2014)

aaronlu said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i just got approved from nsw. my SRN is 18**.
> i made payment this mooring 11am australian EST
> ...


Hi Aaron, may I know your complete SRN? I'm on 18xx series too and have yet to received payment request.


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

swapnil361 said:


> Can anybody tell me,how much time will it take to get the invitation after got the approval of NSW nomination??...cause I have revived the approval from NSW yesterday but haven't got the invitation from skill select yet..
> 
> I have checked my eoi account also ...still no invitation in eoi account ..... What to do???


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Don't worry. You will get it by tomorrow.


----------



## aaronlu (Sep 28, 2014)

my srn is 188*


----------



## aaronlu (Sep 28, 2014)

bruce1985 said:


> congrats mate,
> who is your CO, mine was george, I think he is slow..


my one is brendan, i guess it because that i don't have working experience so that it is quite easy to assess.


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

aaronlu said:


> my one is brendan, i guess it because that i don't have working experience so that it is quite easy to assess.


Same with me , no work experience. I hope they gonna sent all invitation tomorrow and Friday cause after that they are opening in jan 5th


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

bruce1985 said:


> Same with me , no work experience. I hope they gonna sent all invitation tomorrow and Friday cause after that they are opening in jan 5th


Bruce,

I am also on the same boat. One day gone. waiting for approval.


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

aaronlu said:


> my one is brendan, i guess it because that i don't have working experience so that it is quite easy to assess.


Same here...


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

I received the email for payment request this morning. Made the payment and sent the required documents to the CO 15 minutes ago ... SRN: 178X

can anyone share the link to excel sheet so that I can update my details


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

I made payment just now. (SRN 204*)


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> I made payment just now. (SRN 204*)


Congrats Electra.


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> I made payment just now. (SRN 204*)


 Congratulations soon you all will get approval( Christmas gift )


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

bruce1985 said:


> Can I ask you guys , if I get 190 visa , does my wife & kids needs to go in nsw with me . Since she has good job in Melbourne and working there from last five years . Can you guys help me please I think only primary applicant needs to stay and work in designated state


Hi Bruce...
Please refer the below link... You will find ur ans on page 11...
http://www.trade.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0010/59284/Essential-Information.pdf

233512 | IELTS:18/01/2014|Engineers Australia Assessment (+ve): 11/07/14| EOI submitted - 190: 04/09/14| NSW SS Application: 22/10/14


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

swapnil361 said:


> Hi Bruce...
> Please refer the below link... You will find ur ans on page 11...
> http://www.trade.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0010/59284/Essential-Information.pdf
> 
> 233512 | IELTS:18/01/2014|Engineers Australia Assessment (+ve): 11/07/14| EOI submitted - 190: 04/09/14| NSW SS Application: 22/10/14


Thank you


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

Any one got invitation today?


----------



## Mody (Dec 17, 2014)

bruce1985 said:


> Any one got invitation today?


Unfortunately i didn't receive my approval today, my last hope is tomorrow. I made the payment last Saturday 13 Dec. and my SRN 16XX


----------



## nilesh28 (Dec 2, 2014)

i didn't recieve any thing till now. very annoying. SRN 206x.


----------



## cvetu2004 (Sep 17, 2014)

Atlast! Got the payment and document request email few minutes ago. The CO asked for all supporting documents, does it mean all mandatory documents only? Do i need to reply to the email and attach all the documents? Appreciate your advise.


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

cvetu2004 said:


> Atlast! Got the payment and document request email few minutes ago. The CO asked for all supporting documents, does it mean all mandatory documents only? Do i need to reply to the email and attach all the documents? Appreciate your advise.


I got same email, and I send my all documents


----------



## Mody (Dec 17, 2014)

I received approval Just right now Paid 13 Dec. SRN 163X


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Mody said:


> I received approval Just right now Paid 13 Dec. SRN 163X


Congratulations mody.


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

Mody said:


> I received approval Just right now Paid 13 Dec. SRN 163X


Have you got the invitation also???


----------



## cvetu2004 (Sep 17, 2014)

bruce1985 said:


> I got same email, and I send my all documents


I think we got the same CO, mine was George and sent all documents to him directly. Hopefully we will get nomination from NSW and DIAC approval tomorrow.


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Any invitations today?


----------



## nilesh28 (Dec 2, 2014)

is any one left with payment mail or am i the only one?


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

nilesh28 said:


> is any one left with payment mail or am i the only one?


I am also left for invitation


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

nilesh28 said:


> is any one left with payment mail or am i the only one?


Nilesh, pls go through the link spread sheet. There are still some applicants waiting for payment request. Do the payment immediately once you get payment email. You may get approval on the same day itself.

I suggest u to check the spam/junk emails too.


----------



## Allelockon1 (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I got a payment email today. But there is no link for making the payment. What shall I do now? - Please help me out. My SRN is 22**


----------



## Mody (Dec 17, 2014)

swapnil361 said:


> Have you got the invitation also???


yes bro, the 2 e-mails at the same time


----------



## Allelockon1 (Nov 8, 2014)

I called them today. They did'nt pick up. If anyone of you can forward the link to me to make the payment, Can I able to make it?, if not what shall I do?, Please help me out


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

If I want to call to NSW regarding my invitation then on which number I have to call.....

233512 | IELTS:18/01/2014|Engineers Australia Assessment (+ve): 11/07/14| EOI submitted - 190: 04/09/14| NSW SS Application: 22/10/14


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

Allelockon1 said:


> I called them today. They did'nt pick up. If anyone of you can forward the link to me to make the payment, Can I able to make it?, if not what shall I do?, Please help me out


I would to add in Patel's message: Try different internet browser too


----------



## shenyue001 (Dec 8, 2014)

My co is Brendan. It is been 2 weeks after payment. Still waiting...


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

My understanding is "Invitation from DBIP through Skill Select will automatically issued once NSW approves file". I would like to know that We'll get direct invitation or first get approval mail from NSW then Invitation from DBIP.

Please clarify.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

shenyue001 said:


> My co is Brendan. It is been 2 weeks after payment. Still waiting...


Did his own e-mail ID available in payment request mail or simply general e-mail ID written below his name "[email protected]"?


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> My understanding is "Invitation from DBIP through Skill Select will automatically issued once NSW approves file". I would like to know that We'll get direct invitation or first get approval mail from NSW then Invitation from DBIP. Please clarify.


 I have already received the nomination approval on Tuesday..in which it stated that you will received an invitation in short while from skill select from DBIP...but unfortunately still I haven't get any email from skill select...also check the skill account but nothing is there also... 

"Two different mails one for NSW nomination approval and other form skill select should be received."


233512 | IELTS:18/01/2014|Engineers Australia Assessment (+ve): 11/07/14| EOI submitted - 190: 04/09/14| NSW SS Application: 22/10/14


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

swapnil361 said:


> I have already received the nomination approval on Tuesday..in which it stated that you will received an invitation in short while from skill select from DBIP...but unfortunately still I haven't get any email from skill select...also check the skill account but nothing is there also...
> 
> 233512 | IELTS:18/01/2014|Engineers Australia Assessment (+ve): 11/07/14| EOI submitted - 190: 04/09/14| NSW SS Application: 22/10/14


When did you receive Nomination Approval Mail...just after making payment or after sometime? This mail came from which e-mail [email protected] ??

I made payment..then immediately received Tax Invoice mail from "[email protected]". So, First I should wait for Nomination Approval Mail from NSW, then Invitation from DBIP..Isn't it?

If you would like to call NSW, please note their phone no.: +61 (2) 9842 8155 (10:00 – 12:30 AEDT Monday to Friday) <copied from their site>


----------



## Allelockon1 (Nov 8, 2014)

I tried in all browsers and computers, nothing showed payment link. what shall i do now?


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

Allelockon1 said:


> I tried in all browsers and computers, nothing showed payment link. what shall i do now?


Ring them @ +61 (2) 9842 8155 (10:00 – 12:30 AEDT) tomorrow. 

Best of Luck


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Forward your email to your any other email account just try otherwise definitely you can give a call to nsw regarding this issue and they will resend you an email
You can not use anyone else's payment request email to complete your payment so give a call to nsw in morning so it's possible that you can rcv approval same day


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

shenyue001 said:


> My co is Brendan. It is been 2 weeks after payment. Still waiting...


You can also ask to nsw and ask your application status.


----------



## Allelockon1 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks guys, I will give them a call tomorrow morning. Also, i sent an email to them marking my gmail id for again forwarding the payment link. I have to see what they are going to do.. hope for the best.


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Please click here to pay the correct amount. Once you have successfully made the payment, please notify us by email to [email protected]. Please ensure that you quote your Skilled Reference Number and receipt number in your email.
Your email contains this part?


----------



## Marat911 (Oct 22, 2014)

Allelockon1 said:


> I tried in all browsers and computers, nothing showed payment link. what shall i do now?


Here are the official hints:

1. FAQ October intake: NSW Nominated Skilled Migration Program (190)


*I experienced technical difficulty making my payment and am not sure if I have
paid. How do I resolve this?*

If you experienced difficulty submitting your payment, please email us at [email protected]
with the subject heading “Payment assistance.” We will contact you to resolve this in January.

2. You can submit any additional information to us by either:
- sending your information to the case officer’s email address or
- submitting payment via the link.


PS. I paid today. My srn is 204x


----------



## shenyue001 (Dec 8, 2014)

Mody said:


> Congrats,
> 
> I made the payment 4 days ago (3 working days) and my SRN 16XX but nothing until now. is there any body in the same boat?


Same here. It is been 14 days. Still waiting


----------



## shenyue001 (Dec 8, 2014)

aaronlu said:


> my one is brendan, i guess it because that i don't have working experience so that it is quite easy to assess.


My one is Brendan too. I do not claim working experience neither. It is been 2 weeks. Still waiting for invitation. What additional docs did he require u to submit?


----------



## shenyue001 (Dec 8, 2014)

bruce1985 said:


> Tell your agent to check or ask him your eoi id and password so you can check yourself I. Eoi login in skill select


Thanks for your suggestion, I tried they said they only have one login detail for all clients so they refuse to give me the EOI login password. They said they will check regularly and ask me to wait patiently. But is it normal that it takes so long?


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

I think nsw needs money for Christmas, so they get money from all of us and now they are Goin for holiday mates. Lolz


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

Did anyone get mail today , cause I got mail just now. Guys don't get excited yet, cause this was not for my invitation, but says nsw is closed til jan 5 and after jan 5 , don't try to call them to slow the process,


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

I received the same email ... still waiting for brendan to email me for invitation ....


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

siddhi817 said:


> I received the same email ... still waiting for brendan to email me for invitation ....


I don't think , they are working now. They must having party ( Christmas party) . Today is the last day for holiday , so they must having party now, you guys must be very luck if you invitation today


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Yes yes yes. Guys I got approval and invitation just a while ago.


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

As per my thinking last day before holiday might be a half day for them as well


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

cgsaipradeep said:


> Yes yes yes. Guys I got approval and invitation just a while ago.


congratulations .... what was your SRN ?


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

siddhi817 said:


> congratulations .... What was your srn ?


2009


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

means we should be expecting some good news today


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

cgsaipradeep said:


> Yes yes yes. Guys I got approval and invitation just a while ago.


A bit Congrats, dear


----------



## cvetu2004 (Sep 17, 2014)

Only one got invitation today?


----------



## Allelockon1 (Nov 8, 2014)

Finally, I made the payment and got receipt from NSW. I sent an email with my receipt, But did not get any Invitation and also, I did not get any additional documents request email


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

Any one having the problem like me???
( i.e. Got NSW nomination approval but haven't got the invitation mail)

What to do?(I have already mailed them on same)

233512 | IELTS:18/01/2014|Engineers Australia Assessment (+ve): 11/07/14| EOI submitted - 190: 04/09/14| NSW SS Application: 22/10/14


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

swapnil361 said:


> Any one having the problem like me???
> ( i.e. Got NSW nomination approval but haven't got the invitation mail)
> 
> What to do?(I have already mailed them on same)
> ...


When did you write them?


----------



## Allelockon1 (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi Swapnil,

You'll get invitation on Jan 9th round. Normally, Invitations will be sent 2 times for a month, So, you and me both would be getting Invitation might be on Jan 9th, if not on Jan 22nd as a worst case.


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> When did you write them?


I got payment request on 15th..and paid on same day...
On 16th got NSW nomination approval...
And on 17th I mailed them...

233512 | IELTS:18/01/2014|Engineers Australia Assessment (+ve): 11/07/14| EOI submitted - 190: 04/09/14| NSW SS Application: 22/10/14


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

swapnil361 said:


> I got payment request on 15th..and paid on same day...
> On 16th got NSW nomination approval...
> And on 17th I mailed them...
> 
> 233512 | IELTS:18/01/2014|Engineers Australia Assessment (+ve): 11/07/14| EOI submitted - 190: 04/09/14| NSW SS Application: 22/10/14


It's really surprising! Check your Juck folder also & thereafter, only option left: make a call on 5th Jan <when NSW Office will be resume>

Best of Luck


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

swapnil361 said:


> I got payment request on 15th..and paid on same day...
> On 16th got NSW nomination approval...
> And on 17th I mailed them...
> 
> 233512 | IELTS:18/01/2014|Engineers Australia Assessment (+ve): 11/07/14| EOI submitted - 190: 04/09/14| NSW SS Application: 22/10/14


What is your EOI status shows now. Usually you ll get visa invite once they approved.


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

siva19 said:


> What is your EOI status shows now. Usually you ll get visa invite once they approved.


Still no invitation...

233512 | IELTS:18/01/2014|Engineers Australia Assessment (+ve): 11/07/14| EOI submitted - 190: 04/09/14| NSW SS Application: 22/10/14


----------



## Allelockon1 (Nov 8, 2014)

hopefully, i will get approval on jan 5th and invitation on the same day


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

Allelockon1 said:


> Hi Swapnil,
> 
> You'll get invitation on Jan 9th round. Normally, Invitations will be sent 2 times for a month, So, you and me both would be getting Invitation might be on Jan 9th, if not on Jan 22nd as a worst case.


twice in a month invitation round is applicable for subclass 189. It is not the case with 190.

Senior expat may correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Allelockon1 (Nov 8, 2014)

Swapnil, you'll surely get invitation as you got the approval already. Don't worry buddy.

Make sure to call them on JAN 5TH.


----------



## Mody (Dec 17, 2014)

Guys, I need help from seniors,

Do i have to provide PCC for countries where i spent less than 12 months? because while lodging my application , i read in the PCC section than PCC required for any country where i spent more than 90 days?

Kindly advice


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

guys, can we get the pcc and med ready before lodging the visa application ?


----------



## Shabzz (Oct 23, 2014)

siddhi817 said:


> guys, can we get the pcc and med ready before lodging the visa application ?


Yes Siddhi, its is preferable to have your meds and pcc ready and upload with your application, if you can.


----------



## Allelockon1 (Nov 8, 2014)

yes, it is preferable. i already booked appt for my PCC


----------



## Mody (Dec 17, 2014)

Allelockon1 said:


> yes, it is preferable. i already booked appt for my PCC


Dear Allelokon1,

This forum is for discussing status of Oct 22nd intake. Please discuss PCC issues in another thread.


----------



## Allelockon1 (Nov 8, 2014)

I was just answering the question regarding PCC asked by you. As i expect invitation, I already booked PCC. Just waiting for Jan 5th and invitation frm skill select.


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

Anyone got invitation today????


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

Has anyone got case officer allocated?


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

Buffal0 said:


> Has anyone got case officer allocated?


What do u mean buffalo, I think everyone had already paid till now


----------



## Allelockon1 (Nov 8, 2014)

Till now no invitation


----------



## nilesh28 (Dec 2, 2014)

very silent day. didn't anyone get invitation today?


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

I got invitation today (SRN 2043). 

Thanks to all of you.


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

Bruce, I have lodged my visa application 2 weeks b4, i was just curious to know whether any0ne been contacted by DIAC case officer..


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

Ok buffalo, I paid dec 15 but hasn't got invitation yet


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Buffal0 said:


> Bruce, I have lodged my visa application 2 weeks b4, i was just curious to know whether any0ne been contacted by DIAC case officer..


Not yet. I suppose the processing time is around 3 months.


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> I got invitation today (SRN 2043).
> 
> Thanks to all of you.


Congratulations  .. when did you pay the fees for nomination ? 16th or 17th ?


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

ElectraEagle said:


> I got invitation today (SRN 2043).
> 
> Thanks to all of you.


Congrats !


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

siddhi817 said:


> Congratulations  .. when did you pay the fees for nomination ? 16th or 17th ?


Thanks. On 18th


----------



## aldh (Dec 15, 2014)

Dear all , SRN 21** still no payment mail received


----------



## aldh (Dec 15, 2014)

Congrats Electra !!!!


----------



## aldh (Dec 15, 2014)

Congrats Electra !!!


----------



## roro123 (Dec 4, 2014)

I am waiting for the case officer to be allocated .. I applied and did Medicals last month


----------



## roro123 (Dec 4, 2014)

Buffalo when did u apply for the visa I applied on the 15 December did Medicals on the 21 now completing PCC


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> I got invitation today (SRN 2043).
> 
> Thanks to all of you.


Congratulations mate. Come on file ur application asap.


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

Congrats Electra


----------



## Shabzz (Oct 23, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> I got invitation today (SRN 2043).
> 
> Thanks to all of you.


Congrats Electra!


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

aldh said:


> Congrats Electra !!!


Thanks,dear aldh.


----------



## Marat911 (Oct 22, 2014)

I got invitation 15 hours ago, payment request on 18th, no docs request, srn 204*


----------



## cvetu2004 (Sep 17, 2014)

Me too on the 18th of Dec....hopefully i'll get good news today!


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

roro123, I lodged visa application on Dec 20 uploaded PCC/Medicals on 23 Dec.. 

Please see the link below for stats.. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1QxW2jYZ9U572sqFIs93FFFzHJCo_lrUkmWjLMKFw5a8/edit?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

Any one got invitation


----------



## aldh (Dec 15, 2014)

got Payment link and same is done. Now next step??


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

My 190 visa has been granted today. 
Lodged date 21 November


----------



## cvetu2004 (Sep 17, 2014)

Hpatel said:


> My 190 visa has been granted today.
> Lodged date 21 November


Congratulations! Best Gift to start the New Year.


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

cvetu2004 said:


> Hpatel said:
> 
> 
> > My 190 visa has been granted today.
> ...


Yes it's a great gift of new year 
Hope you guys all get visa soon as well


----------



## nilesh28 (Dec 2, 2014)

SRN206X received state sponsorship on 05/01/15. Thank you everyone for being together


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hpatel said:


> My 190 visa has been granted today.
> Lodged date 21 November


heartiest felicitations brother


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

nilesh28 said:


> SRN206X received state sponsorship on 05/01/15. Thank you everyone for being together


who was your case officer ?


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

Hpatel said:


> My 190 visa has been granted today.
> Lodged date 21 November


Many Congratulations, frd


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

Who deleted my comment ?


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Hpatel said:


> My 190 visa has been granted today.
> Lodged date 21 November


Patel, the whole n sole creator of this thread. Hatsoff to u friend for filling our hearts with courage when all the successful NSW applicants were in dilemma.

Great n very fast visa grant. Need ur help to all of us. Request u to be with us till the end of this thread.


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Thnk u all for helping me as well. 
I will regularly check this forum to help you guys.


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hpatel said:


> My 190 visa has been granted today. Lodged date 21 November



Gr8...congratulations!!

233512 | IELTS:18/01/2014|Engineers Australia Assessment (+ve): 11/07/14| EOI submitted - 190: 04/09/14| NSW SS Application: 22/10/14


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi guys , finally got invitation , now just submitted the application , and all medical and pcc has been done already 
Good luck guys


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

bruce1985 said:


> Hi guys , finally got invitation , now just submitted the application , and all medical and pcc has been done already
> Good luck guys


best of luck. btw how can one get med ready before getting the invitation ? I contacted the med team and they asked me for hap id; they refused to do me unless I had hap id


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

just received the invitation email !


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

siddhi817 said:


> best of luck. btw how can one get med ready before getting the invitation ? I contacted the med team and they asked me for hap id; they refused to do me unless I had hap id


I had done medical for 489 last month so far used same


----------



## aldh (Dec 15, 2014)

Congrats Hpatel !!!!


----------



## aldh (Dec 15, 2014)

I made payment yesterday and receipt mail to them.Pls help me if anything other required to send or wait for document request.


----------



## aldh (Dec 15, 2014)

Congrats Siddhi !!!


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

Hpatel said:


> My 190 visa has been granted today.
> Lodged date 21 November


Congratulation.


----------



## Allelockon1 (Nov 8, 2014)

I made payment on Dec 22nd, submitted documents on Jan 5th, got approval from NSW and invitation from skill select on Jan 6th. Need to file VISA now after PCC.


----------



## alichauhdry (Jul 3, 2013)

*Need guidance in OZ visa*

Guys kindly confirm when we will receive invitation what next steps to be done in Periodic order.
1) Visa Application submission?
2) when for 80 etc need to fill?
3) when we need to provide Medical/PCC/Docs?


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Hpatel said:


> My 190 visa has been granted today.
> Lodged date 21 November


Congratulations !


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Thank you for everyone for congratulating mE

Guys kindly confirm when we will receive invitation what next steps to be done in Periodic order.
1) Visa Application submission?
Before this create my health declaration or after this.
2) when for 80 etc need to fill?
Same time when you attach all documents. You can attach form 80 as well. Attach all documents at time of lodgement if you have already. Form 80 is not mendatory 
3) when we need to provide Medical/PCC/Docs?
It's better you create hap I'd and give medical soon 
Pcc attach in document section and certified documents as well. Try to submit all required documents to save your time and to get pr soon

Here is steps to follow
1. Create immi login or use urs if you have already
2. Create new application for health declaration( in this you will get hap I'd for your and your partner's medical. Make print and book medical appointment online using this gap I'd)
3. Now create again new application for 190 visa application you will see form with many questions . Fill out whole with accuracy because you can't edit that later on.when you click final button to submit that form your 190 visa application will be consider as lodged
4. Now attach your documents which proves your eligibility to gain 190 visa. In this section if you are not having your all documents certified at same time. You can upload it later on. Form 80 is not mandatory but in some case , case officer will ask you to submit. If you wish to complete and submit you can do it. And try to submit all required documents in advanced
5. Wait for immigration result
And check your skillelect account for EOI status update. Sometimes it takes week to change status of EOI with lodged status


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Allelockon1 said:


> I made payment on Dec 22nd, submitted documents on Jan 5th, got approval from NSW and invitation from skill select on Jan 6th. Need to file VISA now after PCC.


You can attach pcc later on
Better you place your visa application as soon as possible for you.


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

best of luck. btw how can one get med ready before getting the invitation ? I contacted the med team and they asked me for hap id; they refused to do me unless I had hap id[/QUOTE]

1. Create immi login
2. Create new application for my health declaration. Complete whole form. At the end you will be able to check Hap I'd
3. use that one to book your medicals.


----------



## cvetu2004 (Sep 17, 2014)

Allelockon1 said:


> I made payment on Dec 22nd, submitted documents on Jan 5th, got approval from NSW and invitation from skill select on Jan 6th. Need to file VISA now after PCC.


Did you send your documents directly to your CO or to the group email ID bizmigration?


----------



## billa (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi guys

need some guidance here, i'm thinking to submit a new application under 190 subclass.

and my professional role is as system administrator.

I'm considering both states ACT and NSW, but the problem is both states has closed ICT position roles.
Does that mean both states has closed ICT positions for 2014 - 2015 program?
what other option we got here?


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Hpatel said:


> Thank you for everyone for congratulating mE
> 
> Guys kindly confirm when we will receive invitation what next steps to be done in Periodic order.
> 1) Visa Application submission?
> ...


My question is answered. Thanks patelji.


----------



## shenyue001 (Dec 8, 2014)

hi everyone, I use an agent to do my case. She is on holiday now. Her assistant told me my payment made on 5/12/2014, document submitted on the same day. But till now, no invitation. What shall I do?


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Call to nsw and ask for your file status


----------



## Marat911 (Oct 22, 2014)

Do I pay money at the time of visa submission?


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

Marat911 said:


> Do I pay money at the time of visa submission?


Yes


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

Hope everyone get PR soon guys, best of luck l. Before end of March hope everyone gets their pr


----------



## cvetu2004 (Sep 17, 2014)

still no update from NSW for my application since Dec 18....next week will be the 12th week since Oct 22 intake, let's how it goes. All the best for us waiting for their approval.


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

Did anyone else get visa approval except hpatel?


----------



## cvetu2004 (Sep 17, 2014)

Got my NSW approval 15 mins ago. Now checking with my agent regarding invitation email from DIBP.


----------



## cvetu2004 (Sep 17, 2014)

cvetu2004 said:


> Got my NSW approval 15 mins ago. Now checking with my agent regarding invitation email from DIBP.[/QUOTE
> 
> My agent had received the invitation from DIBP


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

cvetu2004 said:


> Got my NSW approval 15 mins ago. Now checking with my agent regarding invitation email from DIBP.


congratulation.


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

now almost all applicant get invitation this is last week as per 12 week.


----------



## aldh (Dec 15, 2014)

I got nomination !!!


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

aldh said:


> I got nomination !!!


congratulation!!


----------



## alichauhdry (Jul 3, 2013)

*Need guidance in OZ visa*

Dear All,
Can anybody guide that how much time it can take the DIPB case officer to contact you and case further proceeds after paying final fees.
As if somebody Lodged Visa & pay fee on 8 jan, how much time it can be in DIBP to be contacted you by Case officer.

will Appreciate response.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

alichauhdry said:


> Dear All,
> Can anybody guide that how much time it can take the DIPB case officer to contact you and case further proceeds after paying final fees.
> As if somebody Lodged Visa & pay fee on 8 jan, how much time it can be in DIBP to be contacted you by Case officer.
> 
> will Appreciate response.


Approximately 3 mths i guess ? Looking at the GSM allocation schedule...I lodged mine on 18 Dec & hv yet to hear anything.


----------



## roro123 (Dec 4, 2014)

has anybody who has applied for the visa been allotted a case officer


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

roro123 said:


> has anybody who has applied for the visa been allotted a case officer


Not yet..applied on 18 Dec...


----------



## prasad029 (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi Friends,
I know this is a different question against the main thread, but I am sure you guys can answer my doubt. 
I am planning to apply for NSW SS for 262113 (System Admin) this Feb, and be ready with the documents required. Can any 1 please let me know what are all the documents needed for a succesfull SS submission. Also, can I submit the same attested and notarized docs submitted to ACS in Nov 2014?

Regards
Prasad


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

prasad029 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I know this is a different question against the main thread, but I am sure you guys can answer my doubt.
> I am planning to apply for NSW SS for 262113 (System Admin) this Feb, and be ready with the documents required. Can any 1 please let me know what are all the documents needed for a succesfull SS submission. Also, can I submit the same attested and notarized docs submitted to ACS in Nov 2014?
> 
> ...


I have submitted the following docs in NSW Oct intake. (ALL COLOUR SCANNED COPIES)
1. Ielts score card. 
2. Skill assessment.
3. Passport copy.
4. 10th class mark sheet.
5. Inter mark sheet.
6.Consolidated mark sheet (b.tech) 
7.Convocation(b.tech)
8.employment reference letters(explaining roles and responaibilities).
Please check if ur occupation is in NSW SOL list. If so u can arrange the above docs and be ready for Feb intake.


----------



## Jerry1209 (Dec 5, 2014)

Lodged 9/12/2014, all documents pre-submitted before 22/12/2014.

Granted directly 14/1/2015, no contact from case officer.


----------



## prasad029 (Aug 22, 2014)

cgsaipradeep said:


> I have submitted the following docs in NSW Oct intake. (ALL COLOUR SCANNED COPIES)
> 1. Ielts score card.
> 2. Skill assessment.
> 3. Passport copy.
> ...


Hi Sai,

Thank you for the info. I am expecting Sys Admin may be included this time and I have no other option than NSW for now, so just thought of taking precautions.

I have already have all docs ready except ACS and PTE(which is anyway online). Do you think it has to be notarized again or I can submit the one's did for ACS assessment.

Prasad


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Jerry1209 said:


> Lodged 9/12/2014, all documents pre-submitted before 22/12/2014.
> 
> Granted directly 14/1/2015, no contact from case officer.


wow...that was fast ! You filled up form 80 also ?


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

prasad029 said:


> Hi Sai,
> 
> Thank you for the info. I am expecting Sys Admin may be included this time and I have no other option than NSW for now, so just thought of taking precautions.
> 
> ...


You need not notarize ACS and PTE.
Others u can submit the notarized(life time validity) copies which u did for ACS assessment.
My suggestion is better u submit all coloured scan copies to NSW.


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Jerry1209 said:


> Lodged 9/12/2014, all documents pre-submitted before 22/12/2014.
> 
> Granted directly 14/1/2015, no contact from case officer.


Congrats jerry. Its fast.


----------



## cvetu2004 (Sep 17, 2014)

Congratulations! Seems you've got the quickest grant among this batch. Are you in special case? Onshore or offshore?


----------



## Jerry1209 (Dec 5, 2014)

No form 80, no special condition


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

Hey everyone will get pr before 1st week of March . Best of luck . That's my guess and my guess is always right. You can check my guess , I did before and they all came true. And I can give reason also if you want, you can check new allocation dates from gsm


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

bruce1985 said:


> Hey everyone will get pr before 1st week of March . Best of luck . That's my guess and my guess is always right. You can check my guess , I did before and they all came true. And I can give reason also if you want, you can check new allocation dates from gsm


Thanks Bruce. Let us hope for the best. Gods grace.


----------



## Shabzz (Oct 23, 2014)

Jerry1209 said:


> Lodged 9/12/2014, all documents pre-submitted before 22/12/2014.
> 
> Granted directly 14/1/2015, no contact from case officer.


Congratulations Jerry!


----------



## prasad029 (Aug 22, 2014)

cgsaipradeep said:


> You need not notarize ACS and PTE.
> Others u can submit the notarized(life time validity) copies which u did for ACS assessment.
> My suggestion is better u submit all coloured scan copies to NSW.


Thank you Sai,
I will go ahead Color scan the docs and be prepared. Any other suggestion do you have for me apart from the documents?

Prasad


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

Jerry1209 said:


> Lodged 9/12/2014, all documents pre-submitted before 22/12/2014.
> 
> Granted directly 14/1/2015, no contact from case officer.


congratulation.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

hey guys i wanted to ask you if i have an positive assessment form Engineers Australia and i still don't have the original letter and it is on the way. 

can i still apply with the copy i have ...in the copy it state that not for submission to the department of immigration. 

so can the copy be used for NSW SS until i obtain the original? 

and any words when the new intake will be in February ? at the beginning or at the end of the month ?


----------



## sara190 (Oct 21, 2014)

Hello everyone!

Just want to come here to tell you that I got a direct PR granted today!!
I applied for the visa on 27/11/2014 and did medical and PCC in December.
Thank you guys for all the support and information.
I wish everyone good luck!


----------



## cvetu2004 (Sep 17, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

sara190 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Just want to come here to tell you that I got a direct PR granted today!!
> I applied for the visa on 27/11/2014 and did medical and PCC in December.
> ...


Congrats ! Did u front load Form 80 as well ?


----------



## Shabzz (Oct 23, 2014)

sara190 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Just want to come here to tell you that I got a direct PR granted today!!
> I applied for the visa on 27/11/2014 and did medical and PCC in December.
> ...


Congratulations Sara!!


----------



## Nelsonslobo (Jan 16, 2015)

*HI*

Hi Guys,
I have got a PR in OCT 14 and planning to move to Sydney in mid march 2015.
If anyone is planning to go at the same time, then pls contact me. We can start our Aus journey together.

I dont like travelling all alone to a new country.


Rgds
Nelson


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

sara190 said:


> hello everyone!
> 
> Just want to come here to tell you that i got a direct pr granted today!!
> I applied for the visa on 27/11/2014 and did medical and pcc in december.
> ...


congratulation.


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

prasad029 said:


> Thank you Sai,
> I will go ahead Color scan the docs and be prepared. Any other suggestion do you have for me apart from the documents?
> 
> Prasad


Prasad,

One day before the NSW intake starts. Ensure to do the following.
1. Compress the size of docs to the best possible(in KB's) but make sure all the matter is clearly visible.
2. internet speed doesn't matter but go for the best processor speed. Erase all the scrap in ur pc. If possible format ur PC.
3. 1000 intakes may close in couple of mins so be alert and its purely luck.
All the best.......


----------



## sara190 (Oct 21, 2014)

dreamz said:


> Congrats ! Did u front load Form 80 as well ?


I also front loaded form 80.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

I lodged visa on 09.01.2015. Further, PCC on 12.01.2015 & Medical on today (17.01.2015) for me and my wife. Now, waiting starts for Visa Grant...Any guess?


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> I lodged visa on 09.01.2015. Further, PCC on 12.01.2015 & Medical on today (17.01.2015) for me and my wife. Now, waiting starts for Visa Grant...Any guess?


Hi Electra,

Have u uploaded form 80?


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

cgsaipradeep said:


> Prasad,
> 
> One day before the NSW intake starts. Ensure to do the following.
> 1. Compress the size of docs to the best possible(in KB's) but make sure all the matter is clearly visible.
> ...


Next inteck is not first in first serve basis so dont need follow above step.it is based on EOI style and running 4 months.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

cgsaipradeep said:


> Hi Electra,
> 
> Have u uploaded form 80?


I have to check it with my Consultant. On Monday, I'll call him & update on forum.

Thanks & Regards,


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> I have to check it with my Consultant. On Monday, I'll call him & update on forum.
> 
> Thanks & Regards,


Ur consultant has nothing to do with that.
Once download the form and see. 90% will be ur personal details. U should fill ur wifes also. Fill it and take it to ur consultant for final check if any details pending in that form.


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> I have to check it with my Consultant. On Monday, I'll call him & update on forum.
> 
> Thanks & Regards,


In two separate forms for both of u.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

cgsaipradeep said:


> In two separate forms for both of u.


Thanks, dear. I got it vide below link
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

Any Grant...??


----------



## roro123 (Dec 4, 2014)

have any of you made a immi account


----------



## roro123 (Dec 4, 2014)

how hv u provided documents to the department


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

keyur said:


> Next inteck is not first in first serve basis so dont need follow above step.it is based on EOI style and running 4 months.


can you elaborate on how the next intake will be done? it will be online like the previous intakes right ?

i am planning to apply for next intake in Feb.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Faris_ksa said:


> can you elaborate on how the next intake will be done? it will be online like the previous intakes right ?
> 
> i am planning to apply for next intake in Feb.


Absolutely no clue. Please keep a close lookout on Businesa NSW SS website for the latest news


----------



## cvetu2004 (Sep 17, 2014)

I agree. Estimate it would be available in the website by end of this month. Just keep an eye on it.


----------



## prasad029 (Aug 22, 2014)

keyur said:


> Next inteck is not first in first serve basis so dont need follow above step.it is based on EOI style and running 4 months.


Hi Keyur,

Thank you for the comment. Can you kindly elaborate on what you mean to say "NOT FIRST IN FIRST SERVE BASIS", as I was thinking it would be this way. 
Just to inform, I have positive ACS assessment for 262113 (System Administrator) and have 55 points overall and waiting for NSW SS.

Prasad


----------



## dalinghome (Nov 27, 2014)

i elodged on 15/12, and yesterday i got informed from CO requesting my body check reference no. and i have updated soon later. is there anyone having same situation with me, how long will take to be granted at this stage. 

hope everyone have lodged will get their approval soon.


----------



## roro123 (Dec 4, 2014)

Hey I have also lodged my application on the 15/12 ... Haven't recieved any correspondence yet ... Most probably after the long weekend australia day ... If all ur documents are in order than it would a take week or two max ..my friend had the same request .. He got it in 8 days


----------



## dalinghome (Nov 27, 2014)

roro123 said:


> Hey I have also lodged my application on the 15/12 ... Haven't recieved any correspondence yet ... Most probably after the long weekend australia day ... If all ur documents are in order than it would a take week or two max ..my friend had the same request .. He got it in 8 days


Thank you for your information. Hoping you will get it soon


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Hope everyone got invitation. Any updates on visa Grants.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

cgsaipradeep said:


> Hope everyone got invitation. Any updates on visa Grants.


No news over here..


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

dreamz said:


> No news over here..


Hey Dreamz.. 

Is case officer allocated for you? any updates regarding the visa grant? Im planning to give a call immi by next week sometime.. In my case there are no updates.. Lodged my file on 20/12/14, Uploaded all documents on 23/12/14.. including medicals n police clearance..


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Buffal0 said:


> Hey Dreamz..
> 
> Is case officer allocated for you? any updates regarding the visa grant? Im planning to give a call immi by next week sometime.. In my case there are no updates.. Lodged my file on 20/12/14, Uploaded all documents on 23/12/14.. including medicals n police clearance..


No..not yet..lodged my file on 18/12/14..


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

I lodged in 7 jan , what do you think guys , when do I get granted .
I think I ll get in 3 weeks max cause after dec 18 - jan 5 it was slow due to Christmas and new year , so I may get in 3 week


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Any updates on Grants?


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

cgsaipradeep said:


> Any updates on Grants?


From the visa tracker, there appear to be no activity for CO allocation & Grant since 21 Jan...


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

dreamz said:


> From the visa tracker, there appear to be no activity for CO allocation & Grant since 21 Jan...


I find out , they are still granting pr for 190 , and they did one yesterday. I can"t post the link here cause it gonna be deleted like last time


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

bruce1985 said:


> I find out , they are still granting pr for 190 , and they did one yesterday. I can"t post the link here cause it gonna be deleted like last time


Glad to hear that...hope our applications will get processed & granted soon...


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

Actually there are not much 190 applicants usually. But when nsw gives 1100/1200 applicant suddenly then it is obvious that it will be little late. And if you see from 1st of December , there were a hips of people get invitation , so it will take a bit of time . But I am pretty sure all applicant will be cleared before end of March , cause after that they have to do new nsw intake
So be patience and relax . You and me will get in 4 weeks time 
Best of luck


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

bruce1985 said:


> I find out , they are still granting pr for 190 , and they did one yesterday. I can"t post the link here cause it gonna be deleted like last time


Nice to hear.
Any idea about the visa lodged date(time line)


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

cgsaipradeep said:


> Nice to hear.
> Any idea about the visa lodged date(time line)


Sorry I don't know, it's on Facebook , but he is October intake


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

bruce1985 said:


> Actually there are not much 190 applicants usually. But when nsw gives 1100/1200 applicant suddenly then it is obvious that it will be little late. And if you see from 1st of December , there were a hips of people get invitation , so it will take a bit of time . But I am pretty sure all applicant will be cleared before end of March , cause after that they have to do new nsw intake
> So be patience and relax . You and me will get in 4 weeks time
> Best of luck


We shall wait patiently for our turn then ! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi guys, I just receive an e mail from the CO, requesting for my Police Clearance which i can only provide on 5 Feb...


----------



## Allelockon (Sep 16, 2014)

just take your time Dreamz, what CO you are allocated ?


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Allelockon said:


> just take your time Dreamz, what CO you are allocated ?


GSM Brisbane..but i can't seem to find any team number...


----------



## Allelockon (Sep 16, 2014)

if they only request the PC so, I think your application will be finalized after you submit the document


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Allelockon said:


> if they only request the PC so, I think your application will be finalized after you submit the document


Thanks for your encouragement...I certainly hope so !


----------



## louieandjane (Dec 16, 2014)

This is the second time that I say something. My luck to hear good news from you guys since my initial application. 
Just wanna share my grant info with u. 
External auditor
Elodge on 18/12/14
Direct grant on 29/01/15
Wish all of you get ur grant soon!


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

louieandjane said:


> This is the second time that I say something. My luck to hear good news from you guys since my initial application.
> Just wanna share my grant info with u.
> External auditor
> Elodge on 18/12/14
> ...


Congratulations ! I also applied under same occupation code & elodge on same day as you, but not able to get direct grant due to the delay in my police certificate.


----------



## Allelockon (Sep 16, 2014)

good on you louieandjane, good luck with your departure


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

louieandjane said:


> This is the second time that I say something. My luck to hear good news from you guys since my initial application.
> Just wanna share my grant info with u.
> External auditor
> Elodge on 18/12/14
> ...


Congratulations.
R u onshore applicant?


----------



## louieandjane (Dec 16, 2014)

cgsaipradeep said:


> Congratulations. R u onshore applicant?


offshore applicant in China.


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

louieandjane said:


> This is the second time that I say something. My luck to hear good news from you guys since my initial application.
> Just wanna share my grant info with u.
> External auditor
> Elodge on 18/12/14
> ...


Congratulations.


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

louieandjane said:


> offshore applicant in China.


Any points for ur experience?


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

louieandjane said:


> offshore applicant in China.


Could u pls update ur's in the tracker.


----------



## Shabzz (Oct 23, 2014)

Dear All,

Could you please let me know how long should an applicants passport be valid for before applying for the visa? Is it at least 6 months or 3 months?

Thanks!


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

louieandjane said:


> This is the second time that I say something. My luck to hear good news from you guys since my initial application.
> Just wanna share my grant info with u.
> External auditor
> Elodge on 18/12/14
> ...


Congratulations.


----------



## roro123 (Dec 4, 2014)

Hey guys any grants today and correspondence for the departments :noidea:


----------



## dalinghome (Nov 27, 2014)

hi? i just received grant today. Thank you all guys for sharing information these days. Hope ur guys will receive grant soon.


----------



## cvetu2004 (Sep 17, 2014)

congratulations! can you update your details in this tracker? the information is very much helpful to all.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1QxW2jYZ9U572sqFIs93FFFzHJCo_lrUkmWjLMKFw5a8/edit?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

dalinghome said:


> hi? i just received grant today. Thank you all guys for sharing information these days. Hope ur guys will receive grant soon.


Congratulations. Could u please update the tracker with the details.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

dalinghome said:


> hi? i just received grant today. Thank you all guys for sharing information these days. Hope ur guys will receive grant soon.


Congrats !


----------



## roro123 (Dec 4, 2014)

Any news guys ... Anybody Got
A grant


----------



## vinaaysiva (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi anybody from Singapore here trying to move to nsw?I am also from Singapore.Pls share ur contact so that we can clarify any doubts.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

vinaaysiva said:


> Hi anybody from Singapore here trying to move to nsw?I am also from Singapore.Pls share ur contact so that we can clarify any doubts.


Here !


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

dalinghome said:


> hi? i just received grant today. Thank you all guys for sharing information these days. Hope ur guys will receive grant soon.


Congrats !


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

dalinghome said:


> hi? i just received grant today. Thank you all guys for sharing information these days. Hope ur guys will receive grant soon.


Congratulations.


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

guys I made the payment today and while uploading the documents, I mistakenly uploaded the work experience in the australian work experience section. Now, I dont see any option to remove the attachments and make the necessary amendments


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Leave it as it is 
You can't edit or remove file after uploading
It will not make huge diff
I also did one mistake but its ok. So relax and upload rest of your documents wisely
And still if you want to make any short note
Just create doc file and write down in short 
Don't write long note
I did this way


----------



## Allelockon (Sep 16, 2014)

Got CO allocated yesterday, but I couldn't upload the requested document as the website keep saying "The system is currently unavailable". Anyone faced with the same problem ?


----------



## roro123 (Dec 4, 2014)

hey guys i received grant today..


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

roro123 said:


> hey guys i received grant today..


Congrats please update your details in tracker


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

roro123 said:


> hey guys i received grant today..


Congratulations roro


----------



## roro123 (Dec 4, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Congrats please update your details in tracker


i have done already


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Guys, I just got my grant !

I collected my PCC this morning, uploaded it on immi account & e-mail to CO & also made a call to DIBP. WIthin 15 minutes of the call I got my grant !


----------



## Allelockon (Sep 16, 2014)

Wow dreamz good on you !
Can I ask you a question? My Co request me for 1 more document but I couldn't upload it on immigration account as it keep saying "The system is currently unavailable". Can I send them via Email ?


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

dreamz said:


> Guys, I just got my grant !
> 
> I collected my PCC this morning, uploaded it on immi account & e-mail to CO & also made a call to DIBP. WIthin 15 minutes of the call I got my grant !


Congratulations dreams..


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Allelockon said:


> Wow dreamz good on you !
> Can I ask you a question? My Co request me for 1 more document but I couldn't upload it on immigration account as it keep saying "The system is currently unavailable". Can I send them via Email ?


i did not encounter such problem. Perhaps you can drop them an e-mail with the document attached & follow up with a call (u would need to provide them with your TRN no.) explaining your situation. All the best !


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

cgsaipradeep said:


> Congratulations dreams..


Thanks !


----------



## Shabzz (Oct 23, 2014)

dreamz said:


> Guys, I just got my grant !
> 
> I collected my PCC this morning, uploaded it on immi account & e-mail to CO & also made a call to DIBP. WIthin 15 minutes of the call I got my grant !



Congratulations dreamz!


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Shabzz said:


> Congratulations dreamz!


Thanks !


----------



## cvetu2004 (Sep 17, 2014)

dreamz said:


> Guys, I just got my grant !
> 
> I collected my PCC this morning, uploaded it on immi account & e-mail to CO & also made a call to DIBP. WIthin 15 minutes of the call I got my grant !


Congratulations my country mate!


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

cvetu2004 said:


> Congratulations my country mate!


Thanks !


----------



## prettyfatdog (Nov 25, 2014)

dreamz said:


> Thanks !


Big congrats！！！！


----------



## prettyfatdog (Nov 25, 2014)

dreamz said:


> Guys, I just got my grant !
> 
> I collected my PCC this morning, uploaded it on immi account & e-mail to CO & also made a call to DIBP. WIthin 15 minutes of the call I got my grant !


Hi bro, can I ask for the number you called? Is it 131 881 on the DIBP website? Thanks!


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

dreamz said:


> Guys, I just got my grant !
> 
> I collected my PCC this morning, uploaded it on immi account & e-mail to CO & also made a call to DIBP. WIthin 15 minutes of the call I got my grant !


Congratulations


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

roro123 said:


> hey guys i received grant today..


congratulations roro lane:


----------



## prettyfatdog (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi, i have just received the golden mail.

Visa lodged: 10/12/2014|CO Allocation: 05/02/2015|Visa Grant: 06/02/2015


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

prettyfatdog said:


> Hi, i have just received the golden mail.
> 
> Visa lodged: 10/12/2014|CO Allocation: 05/02/2015|Visa Grant: 06/02/2015


Congratulations pretty


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

prettyfatdog said:


> Hi, i have just received the golden mail.
> 
> Visa lodged: 10/12/2014|CO Allocation: 05/02/2015|Visa Grant: 06/02/2015


Congrats


----------



## aaronlu (Sep 28, 2014)

guys, i got my email today! i lodge on 17/12/2014, and got on 6/2/2015.
wish all of you get your grant soon.


----------



## cvetu2004 (Sep 17, 2014)

congratulations! when did you submit the docs and complete the medical? Was this a direct grant?


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

prettyfatdog said:


> Hi bro, can I ask for the number you called? Is it 131 881 on the DIBP website? Thanks!


Hi..apologies for late reply, the number i called was 07 31367000


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

siddhi817 said:


> Congratulations


Thanks !


----------



## aaronlu (Sep 28, 2014)

cvetu2004 said:


> congratulations! when did you submit the docs and complete the medical? Was this a direct grant?


i uploaded all documents on 17/12, no form80. and it was a direct grant. i am onshore


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi Mates 

I filled the EOI for NSW SS 489 visa type with 60 points. 
*Need to apply on NSW state portal online or inform/contact them separately as well ?*

OR *NSW personnel could access my application through EOI.*

BR//
NAGA


----------



## prettyfatdog (Nov 25, 2014)

dreamz said:


> Hi..apologies for late reply, the number i called was 07 31367000[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you for your "late" reply!
> I wanted to make a call today, but i have been granted this morning.


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

I received visa Grant today. Applied on 26th Dec 14. Grant received 06-Feb-15.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

cgsaipradeep said:


> I received visa Grant today. Applied on 26th Dec 14. Grant received 06-Feb-15.


A big Congratulations to my dear friend.:blabla:


----------



## karthik8823 (May 28, 2014)

cgsaipradeep said:


> I received visa Grant today. Applied on 26th Dec 14. Grant received 06-Feb-15.


Congrats sai.. I have lodged on 6th jan.. waiting for CO...


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Congrats !


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

cgsaipradeep said:


> I received visa Grant today. Applied on 26th Dec 14. Grant received 06-Feb-15.


Congrats !


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

reddytelecom478 said:


> Hi Mates
> 
> I filled the EOI for NSW SS 489 visa type with 60 points.
> *Need to apply on NSW state portal online or inform/contact them separately as well ?*
> ...


dear u will have to separately apply another small EOI (different from skill select EOI) on the website of desired regional area (southern inland in my case) they will approve it and will ask u for payment then u will automatically get invited to apply visa


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

aaronlu said:


> guys, i got my email today! i lodge on 17/12/2014, and got on 6/2/2015.
> wish all of you get your grant soon.


Congrats


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

sam657 said:


> dear u will have to separately apply another small EOI (different from skill select EOI) on the website of desired regional area (southern inland in my case) they will approve it and will ask u for payment then u will automatically get invited to apply visa


Thanks Mate..


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> A big Congratulations to my dear friend.:blabla:


Thanks Electra! !!


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

karthik8823 said:


> Congrats sai.. I have lodged on 6th jan.. waiting for CO...


You will get it soon


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

Guys, CO (Adelaide Team 4) asked for form 1221, I uploaded the form in immi acc & notified her by email. Should I give CO a call.


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Buffal0 said:


> Guys, CO (Adelaide Team 4) asked for form 1221, I uploaded the form in immi acc & notified her by email. Should I give CO a call.


Give a call immediately, u may get a grant today itself.


----------



## Allelockon (Sep 16, 2014)

Could I ask which number you guys calling ? I got CO allocated last Wednesday days asking for more evidence.I already have the document but couldn't upload them on my immigration account as it always said "The system is currently unavailable" when I clicked the upload button. So I try to call them via 131881 since then, everytime I waited like 30mins but still couldn't talk to the officer.
Thanks


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks Sai, I tried 1300364613 this but couldnt reach the CO waited like 20-30 mins, ll try again this afternoon. or do u know any direct contact details? 

@Allelockon - I have also sent an email with the forms to CO after uploading them in the immiaccount but only received automated reply msgs, no contact from CO yet!


----------



## Allelockon (Sep 16, 2014)

Buffal0 said:


> Thanks Sai, I tried 1300364613 this but couldnt reach the CO waited like 20-30 mins, ll try again this afternoon. or do u know any direct contact details?
> 
> @Allelockon - I have also sent an email with the forms to CO after uploading them in the immiaccount but only received automated reply msgs, no contact from CO yet!


I already sent them an email through [email protected]. Please let me know if you can reach them.


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

Allelockon said:


> I already sent them an email through [email protected]. Please let me know if you can reach them.


Sure will do mate.. I replied to this email - [email protected]


----------



## Allelockon (Sep 16, 2014)

Buffal0 said:


> Sure will do mate.. I replied to this email - [email protected]


I also sent an email to my CO email ([email protected]). Do you have your CO contact no ?


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

Allelockon said:


> I also sent an email to my CO email ([email protected]). Do you have your CO contact no ?


No i dont, CO did not include any contact details in her email. 

Why did you send email to Team 6? when your signature says team 1.. Just curious


----------



## Allelockon (Sep 16, 2014)

At the end of the email from CO you have your case officer name, position No , Case Officer - Team right ? My one is team 1 but the email address is [email protected]. So ....


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

Ok mate.. what i learnt from the forum is case officers do share the clients between teams..


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

Any updates..


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Any Grants today? Wish our NSW group speedy grants.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Buffal0 said:


> Ok mate.. what i learnt from the forum is case officers do share the clients between teams..


i guess so..my case was orignally allocated to GSM Brisbane, when i callee up to inform DIBP of my PCC submission, it was skilled support staff from Adelaide Team 6 (fron the contact e mail address on the grant letter) who granted my visa


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

Allelockon said:


> At the end of the email from CO you have your case officer name, position No , Case Officer - Team right ? My one is team 1 but the email address is [email protected]. So ....


Spoke with one of the case officer today.. Try this no. - +61731367000


----------



## prettyfatdog (Nov 25, 2014)

Buffal0 said:


> Spoke with one of the case officer today.. Try this no. - +61731367000


Granted?


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

prettyfatdog said:


> Granted?


I added my fiancé as non-migrating family member in the application (which is my big mistake) then i asked the immigration to remove her but they said according to immigration dept definition of fiancé, her medical report is must (Case officer made it clear. It is must). 

now..waiting for her medicals to be cleared.. Doctors referred her medicals with some more tests..


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

..but now applicant 2 (fiancé) is now removed from my immi account! What does it mean? really confused!!


----------



## dj_Baba (Jan 21, 2015)

Buffal0 said:


> I added my fiancé as non-migrating family member in the application (which is my big mistake) then i asked the immigration to remove her but they said according to immigration dept definition of fiancé, her medical report is must (Case officer made it clear. It is must).
> 
> now..waiting for her medicals to be cleared.. Doctors referred her medicals with some more tests..


I added my parents as non migrating dependents by mistake. How didyou inform DIBP of the error? I have already uploaded form 1022.


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

Any updates from 190 , any grant today


----------



## Allelockon (Sep 16, 2014)

Buffal0 said:


> Spoke with one of the case officer today.. Try this no. - +61731367000


Thank Buffalo, call them today & the officer told me that they didn't receive any email from me . She also couldn't fix the problem with my Immigration account ... Btw what did you ask ? ask for your application process ?


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

dj_Baba said:


> I added my parents as non migrating dependents by mistake. How didyou inform DIBP of the error? I have already uploaded form 1022.


Hi, I submitted form 1023. submit form 1023 before the case contacts you. Upload the form in immiaccount. Form 1022 is not the correct form.


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

Allelockon said:


> Thank Buffalo, call them today & the officer told me that they didn't receive any email from me . She also couldn't fix the problem with my Immigration account ... Btw what did you ask ? ask for your application process ?


I asked about my application status, He said they have received all the forms n still waiting for medical clearance for my fiancé.


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

No updates from 190 from last 2 days ???


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

Dear All,

I checked with my consultant this morning about status of my application. They said that all documents are uploaded successfully. But CO has not been allocated yet. Based on my timeline, may you guess for CO allocation vis-a-vis Grant for me.

I'm desperately waiting for the same.

Thanks & Best Regards,


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I checked with my consultant this morning about status of my application. They said that all documents are uploaded successfully. But CO has not been allocated yet. Based on my timeline, may you guess for CO allocation vis-a-vis Grant for me.
> 
> ...


Check this link mate..My guess.. Currently they are looking into applications lodged around the last week of dec 2014.

link

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I checked with my consultant this morning about status of my application. They said that all documents are uploaded successfully. But CO has not been allocated yet. Based on my timeline, may you guess for CO allocation vis-a-vis Grant for me.
> 
> ...


Same here Electra, I applied in 7 January and haven't heard yet. Hope we all get grant soon mate
Good luck


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

Buffal0 said:


> Check this link mate..My guess.. Currently they are looking application lodged around last week of dec.
> 
> link
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29


Yeah we saw that, but as we know 190 nsw were closed from dec 18- 5th of jan. I guess very few application , they might have got . And it was a holiday season as well ,so I think we must get soon


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

bruce1985 said:


> Yeah we saw that, but as we know 190 nsw were closed from dec 18- 5th of jan. I guess very few application , they might have got . And it was a holiday season as well ,so I think we must get soon


Bruce, nsw was not the only state which issues sc190;please take other states into consideration. but not too many.. as u mentioned we shld get the co allocation soon..


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Dear All,
Visa applied on 26th Dec14.
As per the traker and info I thought mine would take around 20th Feb. I was really suprised to see my Grant on 6th Feb.
If refer the 2 trakers on an average for 190 the timelines for CO allocation/Direct grant is 40 to 45 days. Please have patience the day is nearing for all of u burst with joy and happiness.
I pray God for speedy Direct Grants especially for our Oct Nsw 190 batch.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

cgsaipradeep said:


> Dear All,
> Visa applied on 26th Dec14.
> As per the traker and info I thought mine would take around 20th Feb. I was really suprised to see my Grant on 6th Feb.
> If refer the 2 trakers on an average for 190 the timelines for CO allocation/Direct grant is 40 to 45 days. Please have patience the day is nearing for all of u burst with joy and happiness.
> I pray God for speedy Direct Grants especially for our Oct Nsw 190 batch.


So nice of you, Pradeep. God Bless You.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

Dear All,

By God's grace, I got VISA Grant today. very happy....

Thank to all of you for your kind support throughout the entire process.

Thanks & Regards,


----------



## karthik8823 (May 28, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By God's grace, I got VISA Grant today. very happy....
> 
> ...


Congrats pls share your timelines


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

karthik8823 said:


> Congrats pls share your timelines


Thanks, Karthik. I have updated my signature. Wish you a speedy Grant.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By God's grace, I got VISA Grant today. very happy....
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By God's grace, I got VISA Grant today. very happy....
> 
> ...


Congrats mate


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By God's grace, I got VISA Grant today. very happy....
> 
> ...


Hoooo god wonderful. Congrats maaan. Packup to Aus... Faaast.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

cgsaipradeep said:


> Hoooo god wonderful. Congrats maaan. Packup to Aus... Faaast.


Thanks, Pradeep. Sure....


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By God's grace, I got VISA Grant today. very happy....
> 
> ...


Congrats mate, I also applied on 7 January , hope I will also get soon


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

bruce1985 said:


> Congrats mate, I also applied on 7 January , hope I will also get soon


Thank you very much, bruce. Certainly, you'll get Grant soon.

Wishing you a speedy Grant..


----------



## aldh (Dec 15, 2014)

Many Many congrats Electra !!!


----------



## aldh (Dec 15, 2014)

I also Lodged application on 19 Jan


----------



## cvetu2004 (Sep 17, 2014)

electraeagle said:


> dear all,
> 
> by god's grace, i got visa grant today. Very happy....
> 
> ...


congratulations!


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Dear all,
Pls update ur trackers.
Electra happy man pls forget to update the tracker. 
I am egarly waiting for the yellow roll down in the spread sheet.


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

cgsaipradeep said:


> Dear all,
> Pls update ur trackers.
> Electra happy man pls forget to update the tracker.
> I am egarly waiting for the yellow roll down in the spread sheet.


Don't forget.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

cgsaipradeep said:


> Don't forget.


Dear Pradeep,

Please share link of the tracker.

Thanks & Best Regards,


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

aldh said:


> Many Many congrats Electra !!!


Thanks, aldh


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

ElectraEagle said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By God's grace, I got VISA Grant today. very happy....
> 
> ...


Congrats !


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

dreamz said:


> Congrats !


Thanks, dreamz!


----------



## Allelockon (Sep 16, 2014)

I got my grant today guys. Hope you guys will get the golden email soon


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Allelockon said:


> I got my grant today guys. Hope you guys will get a golden email soon




Congrats allen


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

Allelockon said:


> I got my grant today guys. Hope you guys will get the golden email soon


Congratulations, mate


----------



## aldh (Dec 15, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## myboat (Dec 14, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By God's grace, I got VISA Grant today. very happy....
> 
> ...


congrats mate. hope you will update or input your info into the tracker. the link is below
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

myboat said:


> congrats mate. hope you will update or input your info into the tracker. the link is below
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29


Thanks, myboat. I have updated the traker.

Thanks & Best Regards,


----------



## karthik8823 (May 28, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> Thanks, Karthik. I have updated my signature. Wish you a speedy Grant.


Guys finally received golden mail today. Thanks for all your support


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

karthik8823 said:


> Guys finally received golden mail today. Thanks for all your support


Congrats karthik. Can you please share your timeline


----------



## aldh (Dec 15, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

karthik8823 said:


> Guys finally received golden mail today. Thanks for all your support


Congratulations, Karthik!


----------



## karthik8823 (May 28, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> Congratulations, Karthik!


Thanks everyone


----------



## karthik8823 (May 28, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Congrats karthik. Can you please share your timeline


EA assessments 14 jun 14, Eoi - 14 th july 14, Nsw sponsor applied 22nd oct 14, Nsw approval 17 Dec 14, visa lodged with all docs - 6th Jan 15, medicals - 17th Jan 15, 190 direct grant- 13 Feb 15


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

karthik8823 said:


> Guys finally received golden mail today. Thanks for all your support


Congrats !


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

karthik8823 said:


> EA assessments 14 jun 14, Eoi - 14 th july 14, Nsw sponsor applied 22nd oct 14, Nsw approval 17 Dec 14, visa lodged with all docs - 6th Jan 15, medicals - 17th Jan 15, 190 direct grant- 13 Feb 15


Congrats kartik , I also applied on 7 January , I am not sure when I ll get mine ;(


----------



## karthik8823 (May 28, 2014)

bruce1985 said:


> Congrats kartik , I also applied on 7 January , I am not sure when I ll get mine ;(


You wil get it soon.. all the best


----------



## karthik8823 (May 28, 2014)

dreamz said:


> Congrats !


Thanks dreamz


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Allelockon said:


> I got my grant today guys. Hope you guys will get the golden email soon


Congrats !


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

bruce1985 said:


> Congrats kartik , I also applied on 7 January , I am not sure when I ll get mine ;(


Cool, bruce. You will be getting the golden mail soon. I'm praying for you, mate.


----------



## nilesh28 (Dec 2, 2014)

any updates rgarding grant today.


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

Any updates


----------



## myboat (Dec 14, 2014)

bruce1985 said:


> Any updates


It seems no grant today too for 190, hey Bruce i am hoping you be the next looking at the tracker...all the best


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

myboat said:


> It seems no grant today too for 190, hey Bruce i am hoping you be the next looking at the tracker...all the best[/QUOi wish TE]
> 
> I wish too


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

Hey guys , thank you very much, I just get grant letter now 
Yuppie


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

bruce1985 said:


> Hey guys , thank you very much, I just get grant letter now
> Yuppie


Congrats


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

bruce1985 said:


> Hey guys , thank you very much, I just get grant letter now
> Yuppie


congrats.....


----------



## myboat (Dec 14, 2014)

bruce1985 said:


> Hey guys , thank you very much, I just get grant letter now
> Yuppie


Congrats Bruce, i guest i can be called a prophet...enjoy the moments... my bro


----------



## bruce1985 (Nov 13, 2014)

Thank you guys


----------



## aldh (Dec 15, 2014)

Congrats Bruce !!!


----------



## nilesh28 (Dec 2, 2014)

By GOD's Blessings, I had received Visa. Applied on 17/01/2015.

Thank you every one for being together.

Many special thanks to HPPatel, for this innovative idea, which had provided much needed guidance through out the process. also it had helped a lot to keep my nerves cool. GOD bless every one and All the best to everbody for your future.


----------



## cvetu2004 (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the good news! I lodged last Jan 16... Hope i will get mine too soon.


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

nilesh28 said:


> By GOD's Blessings, I had received Visa. Applied on 17/01/2015.
> 
> Thank you every one for being together.
> 
> Many special thanks to HPPatel, for this innovative idea, which had provided much needed guidance through out the process. also it had helped a lot to keep my nerves cool. GOD bless every one and All the best to everbody for your future.


Congratulations nilesh. Enjoy the honeymoon days in India before leaving to Oz.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

nilesh28 said:


> By GOD's Blessings, I had received Visa. Applied on 17/01/2015.
> 
> Thank you every one for being together.
> 
> Many special thanks to HPPatel, for this innovative idea, which had provided much needed guidance through out the process. also it had helped a lot to keep my nerves cool. GOD bless every one and All the best to everbody for your future.


Congrats !


----------



## aldh (Dec 15, 2014)

Congrats Nilesh !!


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

nilesh28 said:


> By GOD's Blessings, I had received Visa. Applied on 17/01/2015.
> 
> Thank you every one for being together.
> 
> Many special thanks to HPPatel, for this innovative idea, which had provided much needed guidance through out the process. also it had helped a lot to keep my nerves cool. GOD bless every one and All the best to everbody for your future.


Congrats:cheer2:


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

nilesh28 said:


> By GOD's Blessings, I had received Visa. Applied on 17/01/2015.
> 
> Thank you every one for being together.
> 
> Many special thanks to HPPatel, for this innovative idea, which had provided much needed guidance through out the process. also it had helped a lot to keep my nerves cool. GOD bless every one and All the best to everbody for your future.


Congrats

ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


----------



## cvetu2004 (Sep 17, 2014)

any grants received today?
I've got CO allocated last Feb 20.


----------



## myboat (Dec 14, 2014)

cvetu2004 said:


> any grants received today?
> I've got CO allocated last Feb 20.


About 7 for 189 but it seems none for 190. I guest you front uploaded all your documents before the allocation of the CO, so what did they requested?.
Wish you all the best..hope you hear from them soon.
cheers


----------



## aldh (Dec 15, 2014)

Any grant today?


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

who is managing the excel sheet ? I was trying my best to upload the information but couldnt edit it


----------



## Marat911 (Oct 22, 2014)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t3LqkAnuXw74wB1o83uAlyQ/edit#gid=0
try this link
do you have any news?


----------



## Dinu001 (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi all want to say tnx to every one this forum been so helpful since we all applied for NSW SS, 
I been following up since then. Today I got the grant latter while ago. 

Tnx again for all the info ...!! good luck to every one who's waiting ..hope every one will get soon.... 

NSW SS approved : 6/12 ; Medical Done : 16/01 , VISA applied : 26/ 01 ( front load all the documents including PCC) VISA GRANT : 27/ 02..... So happy just day before my Birth day ....best birth day gift ever ... 

Thx all again... and Good Luck....!!!


----------



## aldh (Dec 15, 2014)

Congrats Dinu !!!


----------



## aldh (Dec 15, 2014)

I applied on 19th JAN .Should i call them?


----------



## Marat911 (Oct 22, 2014)

aldh said:


> I applied on 19th JAN .Should i call them?


Hi, i think you should be patient and wait for next few weeks. Just look at visa tracker: *shibaboy* Lodged date 16-Jan-2015; CO Contact Date 26-Feb-2015.
So, soon DIPB will contact you.


----------



## myboat (Dec 14, 2014)

Dinu001 said:


> Hi all want to say tnx to every one this forum been so helpful since we all applied for NSW SS,
> I been following up since then. Today I got the grant latter while ago.
> 
> Tnx again for all the info ...!! good luck to every one who's waiting ..hope every one will get soon....
> ...


Congrats mates, wish you all the best....let believe for more grants next week...


----------



## cvetu2004 (Sep 17, 2014)

aldh said:


> I applied on 19th JAN .Should i call them?


Relax dude, mine was earlier than you (Jan 16) ang got CO feedback last Feb 20 for Form 80. We will get it very soon!


----------



## cvetu2004 (Sep 17, 2014)

hi All, very happy to inform you that finally......we just got our visa grant today!
many many thanks to this forum for sharing valuable informations.
Wished you all the best of luck and hopeful to receive your visa grant soonest.


----------



## aldh (Dec 15, 2014)

Congrats Cvetu !!!


----------



## myboat (Dec 14, 2014)

cvetu2004 said:


> hi All, very happy to inform you that finally......we just got our visa grant today!
> many many thanks to this forum for sharing valuable informations.
> Wished you all the best of luck and hopeful to receive your visa grant soonest.


Congrats, wish you all the best...shalom


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

cvetu2004 said:


> hi All, very happy to inform you that finally......we just got our visa grant today!
> many many thanks to this forum for sharing valuable informations.
> Wished you all the best of luck and hopeful to receive your visa grant soonest.


Congrats !


----------



## umashankarkonda (Apr 11, 2013)

cvetu2004 said:


> hi All, very happy to inform you that finally......we just got our visa grant today!
> many many thanks to this forum for sharing valuable informations.
> Wished you all the best of luck and hopeful to receive your visa grant soonest.


Congrats...lane:


----------



## cvetu2004 (Sep 17, 2014)

thanks to all! you will get yours too soon.


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

finally I have been contacted by the case officer requesting for pcc - though I already had submitted it

I have uploaded it again and also informed the case officer through email


----------



## Marat911 (Oct 22, 2014)

Got Military Service Details request from CO today.
Anyone else submitted it?


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

siddhi817 said:


> finally I have been contacted by the case officer requesting for pcc - though I already had submitted it
> 
> I have uploaded it again and also informed the case officer through email


Time to give them a ring perhaps ??


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

well ...the CO said she will advise further after finalizing my application 

waiting


----------



## Marat911 (Oct 22, 2014)

Here we go. Just got the message from the CO



> The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

Marat911 said:


> Here we go. Just got the message from the CO


marat911, mind telling me the gsm team who is coordinating with you ? mine is brisbane


----------



## Allelockon1 (Nov 8, 2014)

I've uploaded all the documents last month and Medicals last week. When will i get VISA?, Also, What is Form 80?


----------



## Allelockon1 (Nov 8, 2014)

Any Updates on timeline will be helpful


----------



## subi (Dec 19, 2014)

Marat911 said:


> Here we go. Just got the message from the CO


I applied my visa last week under 190 which means even i have to wait till july


----------



## Allelockon1 (Nov 8, 2014)

Any updates on the timeline for 190 will be helpful now - i lodged application last month and medicals last week. i applied for mechanical engineer category 233512. Anyone in the same category got the VISA grant recently?


----------



## Allelockon1 (Nov 8, 2014)

I made payment on February 16th and got Invitation to apply from NSW on Jan 7th. But , till now no VISA grant.


----------



## scorpio_79 (Mar 7, 2015)

Bit concerned myself. I lodged my visa on 7th Feb night and even I am yet to be contacted by CO..


----------



## subi (Dec 19, 2014)

scorpio_79 said:


> Bit concerned myself. I lodged my visa on 7th Feb night and even I am yet to be contacted by CO..


Probably have to wait till july now.:confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## Allelockon1 (Nov 8, 2014)

I got reply from my CO requesting additional information even though I submitted during VISA application filling itself. Now, I have sent the same and waiting for his reply.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Allelockon1 said:


> I got reply from my CO requesting additional information even though I submitted during VISA application filling itself. Now, I have sent the same and waiting for his reply.


CO contacted you today?? Its strange as its a holiday in all oz states...


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

siddhi817 said:


> marat911, mind telling me the gsm team who is coordinating with you ? mine is brisbane


Mine is Brisbane too...got the same delay mail on 31st march. Any further update?


----------



## Allelockon1 (Nov 8, 2014)

Till now no. fingers crossed!


----------



## Allelockon1 (Nov 8, 2014)

hopefully, they will be processing our application


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

guys I dont get it 

these were the pre-allocated slots .. there is no reason that planning level should affect those who have already received the invitations


----------



## Allelockon1 (Nov 8, 2014)

What would be the approximate response time from CO after submitting additional documents?, I got email last Wednesday and till now no reply.


----------



## Allelockon1 (Nov 8, 2014)

Today, I got an email stating VISA processing time frames will be delayed as posted by 1 of the members already. I am really afraid now...


----------



## Allelockon1 (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi Marat 911, Did you get the VISA grant after the email?, What occupation did you apply for?


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

mail I received from case officer


Good afternoon,

I confirm your documents have been received and that your application is being actively processed. We will advise once your application has been finalised.

Kind regards,
___________________________


now exactly what does it mean ?


----------



## Allelockon1 (Nov 8, 2014)

Probably they'll give you direct grant.


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

Wow. Many of u got their visa grant already. Im still waiting for my invitation to lodge...im on the 26xx already submitted and paid nsw last 3/27/15


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

70 days seems long time but CO not contacted.


----------



## Allelockon1 (Nov 8, 2014)

Same thing here. After delay email from CO, no response yet. I guess, I have to wait till july?


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

guys this is the reply I got from GSM Brisbane earlier this morning 



> Dear Client
> 
> There is nothing more we can tell you. There is nothing outstanding. Your case has been actively processed and now unfortunately there are very few places left for your visa class so we cannot finalise it this program year and you need to be patient and wait until July.



has anyone else received such a reply ? does it imply my case hae been finalized but I have to wait till july for the grant ?


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

siddhi817 said:


> guys this is the reply I got from GSM Brisbane earlier this morning
> 
> has anyone else received such a reply ? does it imply my case hae been finalized but I have to wait till july for the grant ?


Atleast they are now saying this clearly. What's your lodge date?


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> Atleast they are now saying this clearly. What's your lodge date?


4th Feb 2015


----------



## Allelockon1 (Nov 8, 2014)

I too got the same reply. We need to wait till July


----------



## Allelockon1 (Nov 8, 2014)

189 is moving much faster now. Whatever the remaining places they have for this year was being filled with 189 applicants. So there is not other choice for us to wait patiently for the next 2months. probably we should get our grant by end of july?.


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

Hello guys, Got my visa grant yesterday(06/May/15)


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Buffal0 said:


> Hello guys, Got my visa grant yesterday(06/May/15)


Congrats !


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

Any grants folks ?


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

Alhamdolillah, I received my golden email an hour ago  thanks to everyone one this forum for their support and advice. I wish all the best to rest of the members who are awaiting their grants

IED: 18th Feb 2016


----------

